# Official SmackDown 1000 Discussion Thread



## CJ

*Tuesday, October 16th - Capital One Arena, Washington, DC*​


> SmackDown celebrates its 1000th episode in epic fashion this Tuesday. Qualifying matches for the WWE World Cup continues with the return of Rey Mysterio, who will face Shinsuke Nakamura for the right to enter the tournament to determine who is the best in the world at WWE Crown Jewel. Plus, Evolution reunites, as Triple H, Batista, Randy Orton & Ric Flair will all be in attendance. So will The Undertaker. What does The Deadman have in store? Find out that and more during SmackDown 1000, this Tuesday at 8/7 C on USA!











*The Undertaker comes to SmackDown 1000*​


> On what is sure to be a historic night, one of WWE’s greatest legends will be in attendance, as The Undertaker will make his presence felt at SmackDown 1000.
> 
> The Phenom was the top dog on the blue brand for a number of years, leading the way as the World Heavyweight Champion while taking part in unforgettable rivalries against fearsome competitors like Batista, Edge, Brock Lesnar, Randy Orton and his own brother, Kane.
> 
> Fresh off devastating Triple H & Shawn Michaels at WWE Super Show-Down, what does The Deadman have in store? Find out during SmackDown’s 1000th episode, this Tuesday at 8/7 C on USA Network!











*Rey Mysterio to face Shinsuke Nakamura in a WWE World Cup Qualifying Match at SmackDown 1000*​


> Did you think SmackDown 1000 couldn’t get any bigger? Think again!
> 
> In his first match on SmackDown LIVE since 2014, the returning Rey Mysterio will square off with United States Champion Shinsuke Nakamura in a WWE World Cup Qualifying Match.
> 
> The field in this eight-man tournament to determine the best in the world is already incredibly star-studded, with 16-time world champion John Cena, Olympic gold medalist Kurt Angle, and former world champions Jeff Hardy and Randy Orton already punching their tickets to WWE Crown Jewel.
> 
> It’s sure to be a thrilling qualifying match, as Mysterio will look to use his speed and inimitable high-flying ability to keep The King of Strong Style on his toes, while Nakamura will attempt to stop The Ultimate Underdog in his tracks with his arsenal of devastating strikes.
> 
> Who will walk away from this dream match with a place in the WWE World Cup? Find out during SmackDown LIVE’s historic 1000th episode, this Tuesday at 8/7 C on USA!











*Evolution reunites: Triple H, Batista, Randy Orton & Ric Flair to appear at SmackDown 1000*​


> The band is back together.
> 
> At SmackDown 1000 this Tuesday, Evolution reunites – Triple H, Batista, Randy Orton and Ric Flair will be in Washington, D.C. for the historic event.
> 
> Evolution is comprised of some of the most successful Superstars in history – there are 49 world championship reigns between the four members, who ran roughshod through WWE from 2002 to 2005, then rode again for a vicious rivalry with The Shield in 2014.
> 
> What does Evolution have in store as they make their first-ever appearance on the blue brand during this groundbreaking night? Find out during SmackDown’s 1000th episode, this Tuesday at 8/7 C on USA Network!











*Rusev takes on The Miz in a WWE World Cup Qualifying Match*​


> On SmackDown 1000, Rusev goes one-on-one with The Miz to determine one of the final SmackDown LIVE Superstars for the WWE World Cup.
> 
> The Bulgarian Brute will look to move past the last few weeks, which saw Aiden English try to drive a wedge between Rusev and his wife, Lana. The Miz is also trying to exorcise demons, as he attempts to get over his lightning-quick loss to Daniel Bryan at WWE Super Show-Down two weeks ago.
> 
> The winner of this battle will join John Cena, Kurt Angle, Randy Orton, Jeff Hardy, Dolph Ziggler, Seth Rollins and the winner of Rey Mysterio vs. Shinsuke Nakamura in an eight-man tournament to determine the best in the world. Who will advance to WWE Crown Jewel?


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Can we have this supposed SmackDown 1000 match between Styles and Joe be AJ's rematch? Thanks, Vince.


----------



## Sincere

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

So... this show will just be a bunch of matches that have no relevance or continuity to any of the on-going storylines?


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

I predict in their next match, AJ makes Joe tap out. :booklel


----------



## MC

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Don't know about anyone else but prime Angle vs Bryan doesn't interest me so this sure as hell doesn't interest me either. It makes no sense since Angle is on Raw and has never little connection with Bryan now he isn't the GM anymore. Would prefer Daniel Bryan wrestled someone who is/was actually good. Batista already said he wasn't invited so him vs Joe isn't a possibility. APA vs The Bar. No thank you. Charlotte vs Michelle McCool...........NOPE

All these sounds made up in all truth and I highly doubt (and hope) that none of these are taking place. Would totally prefer Daniel Bryan vs AJ Styles for this show.


----------



## Jbardo

AJ v Bryan for the title is likely.


----------



## IndyTaker

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*



Sincere said:


> So... this show will just be a bunch of matches that have no relevance or continuity to any of the on-going storylines?


SO? It's one episode commemorating the great stars that help built SmackDown. The story lines can progress the other 51 weeks of the year.


----------



## Afrolatino

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Goldberg, Sting and Kurt Angle vs Hogan, Hall and Nash in a retirement match for them all would be a cool attraction...
At least for the first hour.:laugh:


----------



## Psychosocial

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*



Sincere said:


> So... this show will just be a bunch of matches that have no relevance or continuity to any of the on-going storylines?


Usually I'd agree with you, but this show is in the middle of October. 2 weeks after SSD, 2 weeks before Evolution, 3 weeks before Crown Jewel, and 4-5 weeks before Survivor Series. Plenty of time after this to build for the forthcoming PPV events, but I'm sure that the WWE and SD Women's title will be relevant to the ongoing story lines at the time.

Unlike RAW 25 which came at the worst time right before the Royal Rumble, this is actually a pretty well timed show which is great because the chances that the 1000th episode would come with a PPV not so close to it would have been hugely slim to begin with. I'm hoping to have as much fun with it as possible so bring it on.

The biggest question for me right now regarding SD 1000 has to be whether this will be a 2 hour show or a 3 hour special. I hope it's the latter so they can fit everything they want to do in, but I also hope that unlike RAW 1000, it's not the beginning of a permanent switch to a 3 hour format if they do.


----------



## Ace

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Just watch there be a WWE title match in the middle of the shoe and something like Charlotte vs McMcool main event :lol


----------



## taker1986

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Does anyone know if The Rock will appear. It wouldn't feel right if he wasn't there.


----------



## umagamanc

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Considering Mysterio has just signed a deal, I think it's likely he return at Smackdown 1000, unless he returns at Super Show Down or Crown Jewel. That is, if Mysterio is assigned to Smackdown, which he most definitely should be.


----------



## shadows123

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*



taker1986 said:


> Does anyone know if The Rock will appear. It wouldn't feel right if he wasn't there.


The way current wwe is, you will get a video where Triple H (or one of his buddies) would claim they played a big part in Smackdown being what it is today and bury some one like they did on Raw25


----------



## WWEfan4eva

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

They won't have Becky or anyone else do anything?


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Considering WWE hasn't really been hyping this at all, besides some big name advertisements, I don't expect a huge effort here.

A couple big matches here and some cameos there, but nothing ground breaking like they tried with Raw 1000 or Raw 25.


----------



## Ace

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Fan made SD 1000 poster


----------



## God Of Anger Juno

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Hulk Hogan will be back at SDL 1000 count on it. :heston


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

LOL at WWE's blurb saying the Bella Twins are 'pop culture icons'. In what lifetime is that even remotely true :lol

WWE is hardly hyping this at all, have they even mentioned it at all yet?


----------



## Ace

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*



Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL at WWE's blurb saying the Bella Twins are 'pop culture icons'. In what lifetime is that even remotely true :lol
> 
> WWE is hardly hyping this at all, have they even mentioned it at all yet?


 Evolution, Aus and Saudi Arabia show along with SD 1000. 

Four shows to promote with three of them being PPVs, SD 1000 is of the lowest priority. I think they'll start promoting SD 1000 a week or two out. 

The winner of Miz-Bryan will probably challenge AJ/Joe on SD 1000, wouldn't surprise me to see Miz win the title after Orton attacks AJ or Bryan winning the title off Joe to make a big moment.


----------



## TheBeastLesnar

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Apparently It has just been confirmed that evolution is reuniting at SD 1000 it was just confirmed by WWE Themselfs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0-kyHgiUVM


----------



## Jersey

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Wonder what Evolution will do.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Were Evolution ever on Smackdown? I don't remember that being a thing?


----------



## Dibil13

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Raw stable reunites on Smackdown. HHH doesn't want MNF overshadowing him :evil


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

A Raw stable on SD.

:lmao

That makes sense.


----------



## Jersey

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Will we see MNM







?


----------



## The Game

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Ok firstly... why on earth is a stable that was on RAW, appearing at a show celebrating SmackDown?

Secondly... why on earth would you announce Batista rather than let it be a surprise?

Thirdly... why? just why?


----------



## shadows123

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Yes .... Evolution on Smackdown 1000...considering most of the time and moments were on Raw .. Is there any event where Triple H will just let it go and not put himself over  ...Now we will probably hear commentators say Triple H was an integral part of Smackdown's history and Evolution too 



Stone Cold Becky Lynch said:


> Ok firstly... why on earth is a stable that was on RAW, appearing at a show celebrating SmackDown?
> 
> Secondly... why on earth would you announce Batista rather than let it be a surprise?
> 
> Thirdly... why? just why?


The first two i can't answer..But the last question i can..and the answer is probably Triple H... the moment Batista agreed to come, Triple H has to insert himself into anything even remotely related to Hollywood/mainstream/popular..


----------



## validreasoning

Stone Cold Becky Lynch said:


> Ok firstly... why on earth is a stable that was on RAW, appearing at a show celebrating SmackDown?
> 
> Secondly... why on earth would you announce Batista rather than let it be a surprise?
> 
> Thirdly... why? just why?


1. Dunno, maybe the fact it's Batista's home town and Orton is already on SD.

2. To get people watching that normally wouldn't watch. Nobody in 2018 is channel hopping waiting patiently for surprises. If you don't advertise something in advance the only people watching will be those who are already watching


----------



## The Game

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

This is so disappointing and I feel like it's just Triple H sticking his nose in to stay relevant and steal other guy's thunder. We see Randy every week. We see Triple H more months of the year than we don't. Ric Flair appears every now and then. 

Dave was the FACE of SmackDown. He should be kicking off the show... reuniting with Taker, Rey, Edge... not Evolution. A huge shame that WWE once again ruined a rare Batista appearance. And knowing all the shit that's gone down between the two parties I'd actually rather he didn't appear. They've treated him like dirt - and doing it again. But whatever.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Triple H leeching once again. Leeching off Shawn on RAW and Batista on SD.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Every landmark episode has to have a Triple H faction reunion :trips


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Evolution :lmao 

I loved them but honestly they were NEVER even on Smackdown...even when they reunited they were STILL just on Raw. Hilarious.


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Have heard Lesnar is booked.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Is SmackDown 1000 going to be 3 hours long? The Evolution reunion will probably take up 30mins of the show.

Batista will get a huge pop!


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

I know evolution was mainly on RAW but who cares. To hear that theme yet again. Yes! :mark:


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

I don't care about why Evolution is appearing on SD Live.

I'll just be marking out when the Evolution theme plays.


----------



## Zapato

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Be pretty good (in my head at least) if they used the Evolution return to build Orton's next opponent potentially in Batista, but probably HHH. My thinking being Orton turns on them in fitting with his current 'no f's given' persona. Of course it's another HHH ego boost though.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*



ellthom said:


> Were Evolution ever on Smackdown? I don't remember that being a thing?


_*Evolution wasn't on Smackdown as a stable, just on Raw all together as a unite. But I do recall them being on Smackdown individually. Ric Flair did show up on Smackdown in a few episodes in 2002 beginning. I think. Batista and Randy Orton together but in different storylines plus alignments in 2005. Randy Orton of course got drafted back to Raw a year later and Batista was there for a good 3 years and then drafted back to Raw. A year later he returned to Smackdown for a few months of 2009-2010. Went back to Raw in a feud with Cena at Road To Wm 26 to Over The Limit. Triple H got drafted to Smackdown in 2008 and eventually landed back on Raw a year later to finish his storyline with Randy Orton. *_


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

I'm starting to fear Evolution is only appearing to plug the Evolution PPV.


----------



## LA Park

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Ric and HHH should both stay home.


----------



## taker1986

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

As long as they put someone over I'm fine with thus, but no doubt they'll come out and Bury the new day or Sanity.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Smackdown 1000 the RAW Slayer.


----------



## Chelsea

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*



> SmackDown LIVE has also helped launch the careers of pop-culture icons including Dwayne “The Rock” Johnson, John Cena, The Undertaker, Triple H, “Stone Cold” Steve Austin and The Bella Twins.


So they mention five important names and then they mention... The Bella Twins? fpalm



> The official website for the arena is also advertising a triple main event with WWE Champion AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe, Daniel Bryan vs. The Miz and Randy Orton vs. Jeff Hardy.


Rematchamania!


----------



## emerald-fire

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

I hope this is a 3 hour show. It would be extremely difficult to fit everything in 2 hours.


----------



## NotGuilty

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

I really don't get why they are so anti Batista with how he's been involved in the Marvel movies, you'd think Vince would want to tap into that star power. It's been a few years since the negative publicity and crappy run but 

:draper2


----------



## KingofKings1524

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Hopefully this is the beginning of the HHH/Batista feud that Batista has been wanting for a couple of years. They mesh well with each other.


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

An exclusively Raw stable reuniting on.........Smackdown.










But having Batista is better than not having Batista.


----------



## Ace

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

WTF are Evolution going to do on SD?

Should have just been Batista and Orton.

The show will need to be 3 hrs if they're going to be able to have special appearances + the marquee matches.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*



taker1986 said:


> As long as they put someone over I'm fine with thus, but no doubt they'll come out and Bury the new day or Sanity.


Both of those teams are trash though


----------



## Ray McCarthy

HankHill_85 said:


> An exclusively Raw stable reuniting on.........Smackdown.


My thoughts exactly. Why are Evolution appearing when they weren’t a SD! stable!? Oh, because Triple H wants to bask in the reflected glory of Batista’s success and take the credit for making him a star. Of course!


----------



## Rookie of the Year

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

I really hope WWE aren't this tone-deaf. Like I know they make some pretty maddening decisions, but let's look at this.

>Batista, one of Smackdown's biggest stars ever, is upset he wasn't invited to SD1000
>WWE invite him, but have him share the spotlight with Evolution, who were NEVER on SD as a group
> Evolution celebrating their role in the success of SD can ONLY come across as heelish and egotistical

The segment has to be Batista calling them out on their shit in order to be the babyface in his hometown. Otherwise it's the weirdest segment ever, where a bunch of guys take credit for something they didn't do.


----------



## Jersey

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Brock should be present as well. Wouldn't even mind a confrontation of Lesnar/Lashley or Lesnar/Batista.


----------



## NotGuilty

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

:banderas

I wanna hear the APA music


----------



## Psychosocial

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Did someone convince Vince that SmackDown is a WCW creation and not his own? Seriously, like what the fuck? They were promoting Raw 25 on TV for more than 3 months before it even happened and we're just over 2 weeks away from SD 1000 and we haven't had not ONE mention on either show about it yet. It's insane how much more time goes into Raw than SDL, especially when you consider that the latter is the one that's going to make WWE $5B over the next few years.


----------



## KingofKings1524

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Really hoping this is good since I just bought ringside tickets on a whim. It can’t be worse than the last Raw anniversary shitshow... right?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

*Randy Orton reacts to Evolution reunion news for WWE SmackDown 1000*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046041670037450752


> Evolution is set to reunite on SmackDown Live’s 1000th episode. The faction consists of Ric Flair, Triple H, Randy Orton, and Batista. Evolution was formed back in 2002 and featured the best of WWE’s past (Flair), present (Triple H), and future (Orton and Batista).
> 
> Each man in the group has been extremely successful. Flair, of course, is a 16-time World Champion and two-time WWE Hall Of Famer. Triple H also has several World Titles under his belt and is currently a key WWE executive. “The Game” also continues to wrestle inside the ring from time to time. Orton, also a several time former World Champion, is still part of WWE today as a member of the SmackDown Live roster.
> 
> And of course, Batista, another several time former World Champ, is progressing in an impressive film career that has seen him become a key member of the Marvel Cinematic Universe. The faction will reunite on WWE SmackDown’s 1000th episode special on October 16th.
> 
> Orton took to Twitter to react to the news, and had this to say:
> 
> “The most dominant faction created created by @WWE returns in full for a historic night.”


Source: http://wrestlingnews.co/wwe-news/ra...volution-reunion-news-for-wwe-smackdown-1000/


----------



## Oneiros

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

So we won't get to hear ''I Walk Alone''? :mj2


----------



## Rookie of the Year

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*



Oneiros said:


> So we won't get to hear ''I Walk Alone''? :mj2


Great, you just took me from "let's wait and see" to "fuck this decision".


----------



## Mango13

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Evolution reunion? :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

I really hope Evolution coming back isn't them "doing something big" because they're not having Joe beat AJ for the title...


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Didn't really care about Evolution in 2014, certainly don't care about it now.

That said, I wouldn't be shocked if we eventually got another Shield vs Evolution match down the line, like maybe Survivor Series.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

This show will feel crowded with everything crammed into two hours.


----------



## Y.2.J

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Evolution or no evolution, I will mark the fuck out when I see Batista.

Maybe a tear too.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

I just hope the Rock shows up


----------



## Y.2.J

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

I haven't watched WWE since I went to RAW live at the end of August. So for about a month now.

There's no way I'm missing SD1000 though. 

Fuckin pumped.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Hoping the Rock comes home


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*



PWInsider said:


> Adam Zinn sent word that local advertising for Smackdown 1000 in the Washington, DC area includes Teddy Long and Vickie Guerrero, who obviously each have a long history with that brand. The advertisement also lists Daniel Bryan and AJ Styles vs. The Miz and Samoa Joe, likely a dark match segment.


You've definitely got to have Teddy (Holla, Holla, Holla) and Vickie (Excuse Me) on the show.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*



> The Capital One Arena in Washington, DC is advertising The Undertaker, Michelle McCool, Torrie Wilson, Vickie Guerrero and WWE Hall of Famer Teddy Long for the big SmackDown 1000 episode on October 16.
> 
> The arena is also advertising two new matches as the double main event - Daniel Bryan and WWE Champion AJ Styles vs. The Miz and Samoa Joe plus Asuka, Naomi and Charlotte Flair vs. The IIconics and SmackDown Women's Champion Becky Lynch.
> 
> PWInsider is reporting that Rey Mysterio is set to return to the company under his new two-year deal at SmackDown 1000.
> 
> As noted, the Evolution reunion with Batista, Triple H, Randy Orton and WWE Hall of Famer Ric Flair has also been confirmed for the 1,000th SmackDown episode. WWE Hall of Famer Edge is also expected to appear.
> 
> The arena is no longer advertising Orton vs. Jeff Hardy, Bryan vs. Miz or Joe vs. Styles.


https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2018/10/former-wwe-stars-and-a-new-double-main-event-advertised-for-646344/

My girl likely to be part of the double main event of SD 1000 roud


----------



## Jedah

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Hope that Rock and Austin show up. Together. In the same ring.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

smackdown 1000 and once again rock nowhere to be found. Also surprised no Angle or Lesnar since they made the brand in 02-04.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

_*Michelle McCool and Vickie Guerrero returning to Smackdown would be a cool thing to see depending on who they interactions. *_


----------



## tducey

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Wonder if we see Mccool there and if she interacts with the Ilconics especially when you always read up on all the comparisons between Mccool's former group of Laycool and the Ilconics.


----------



## PavelGaborik

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*



tducey said:


> Wonder if we see Mccool there and if she interacts with the Ilconics especially when you always read up on all the comparisons between Mccool's former group of Laycool and the Ilconics.


I'll vomit if those two annoying clowns appear on the episode.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*



> The arena is also advertising two new matches as the double main event - Daniel Bryan and WWE Champion AJ Styles vs. The Miz and Samoa Joe
> 
> The arena is no longer advertising Joe vs. Styles.


FUCK. fpalm

God damn this company.


----------



## Chelsea

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

I love how they are reuniting DX and also Evolution. Is Triple H a face now? Are Shawn and Evolution friends? :hmmm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

AJ's reign feels twice as long as its actual duration.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*



BAD SHIV RISING said:


> AJ's reign feels twice as long as its actual duration.


That tends to happen when you put belts on someone with no capacity to entertain people.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> That tends to happen when you put belts on someone with no capacity to entertain people.


Nak should have ended it at Mania then perhaps Joe could have found a path to the title in the intervening six months. As it stands, Joe's odds of winning it are not looking good.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Nakamura didn't deserve it, but regardless, it shouldn't have lasted this long. Joe should end it, but they spoiled the fact that the feud is over. It's not "not looking good", they spoiled the result. The feud's over. It's no surprise that good work gets you nothing in WWE.

Either way, Vince is an idiot for paying him money to do nothing with him, so at least Joe gets decent money to do nothing.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Should be good show


----------



## nsoifer

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> That tends to happen when you put belts on someone with no capacity to entertain people.


If anything, that tends to happen when you put belts on someone who is barely on TV and 80% of PPV matches end in fuckery.
He never was and never will be good on the mic (as a heel he isn't bad), but saying he has no capacity to entertain people is a stretch in my opinion.


----------



## KingofKings1524

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

I’m really struggling to see how they fit all of this into two hours. Especially if the Rock shows up.


----------



## shadows123

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*



Rookie of the Year said:


> I really hope WWE aren't this tone-deaf. Like I know they make some pretty maddening decisions, but let's look at this.
> 
> >Batista, one of Smackdown's biggest stars ever, is upset he wasn't invited to SD1000
> >WWE invite him, but have him share the spotlight with Evolution, who were NEVER on SD as a group
> > Evolution celebrating their role in the success of SD can ONLY come across as heelish and egotistical
> 
> The segment has to be Batista calling them out on their shit in order to be the babyface in his hometown. Otherwise it's the weirdest segment ever, where a bunch of guys take credit for something they didn't do.


Well, anything remotely related to main stream, you know wwe is going to find a way to put Triple H in it. This is just that and nothing more IMO.


----------



## Ace

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> That tends to happen when you put belts on someone with no capacity to entertain people.


 Must be doing something right to be a top 3 merch seller from the day he stepped in the company :shrug

Better than the so called "entertainers" who get no reaction, are teaming in nothing matches or not booked at all.

I wonder metric they're considered a success, because Vince certainly sees nothing in those entertainers.


----------



## Slyfox

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

^^ ahaha merch sales argument guess it matters only when your favorite wrestler but not other times lol.
ON Topic:
Only excited to see Evolution reunion and Big Daves return 
Nothing else.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Since Bryan/AJ won't happen on this show, give me Bryan/Angle. :bryan


----------



## Jersey

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Torrie Wilson is gonna there wens3wens3wens3


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

*Rey Mysterio to return at SmackDown 1000*












> SmackDown 1000 now has another number of significance attached to it. That number is 619, because Rey Mysterio is back!
> 
> The SmackDown legend will appear on the history-making episode, marking his return to the blue brand for the first time in more than four years.
> 
> The former WWE and World Heavyweight Champion is best remembered for energizing SmackDown with his signature aerial attack, unbelievable athleticism and never-say-die attitude. Mysterio was a cornerstone of Team Blue since the first brand split in March 2002 and helped define the SmackDown spirit.
> 
> What impact will The Biggest Little Man have when he makes his triumphant return to the brand he helped build? Find out when SmackDown 1000 airs on Oct. 16 live on USA Network at 8/7 C.


Link: https://www.wwe.com/article/rey-mysterio-smackdown-1000


----------



## InexorableJourney

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*



Clique said:


> *Rey Mysterio to return at SmackDown 1000*


I'm counting the seconds.


----------



## Xobeh

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Plot twist: this is going to be the first three hour smackdown. And it'll be the future of the brand! :vince
But I'm looking forward to it if they make it a gimmick thing. I don't want the incredibly stupid one they did for RAW a while ago. All the names advertised, just to be brought out to the ramp, then leave.
And of course, the greatest Smackdown stable of all time, Evolution, has to be featured. Not because HHH is in it. But because it was such a vital part of Smackdown.


----------



## shadows123

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*



Ace said:


> Must be doing something right to be a top 3 merch seller from the day he stepped in the company :shrug
> 
> Better than the so called "entertainers" who get no reaction, are teaming in nothing matches or not booked at all.
> 
> I wonder metric they're considered a success, because Vince certainly sees nothing in those entertainers.





Tyrion Lannister said:


> That tends to happen when you put belts on someone with no capacity to entertain people.


After seeing Road Dogg/ wwe creatives booking, you guys still think performers are to blame for the poor storylines and nonsense finishes ??? Hell, wwe are continuing to give Becky the Heel 101 booking despite fans chanting for her all the time....Probably next we may see the Daniel Bryan heel turn and a statement from Road Dogg about how cheers for him doesnt pay his bills lol... I mean you can put the belt on anyone and Road Dogg/Smackdown creative will probably find a way to make it irrelevant and boring with his constant meaningless/stupid finishes, idiotic storylines and nonsense in general...

Come to think of it, the moment Batista is announced to appear on Smackdown 1000, Triple H had to be inserted into the event as a part of Evolution despite not having anything much to do with Smackdown for all of his career..and for what, nothing much other than stoking his own ego and putting himself over at the expense of yet another one who accomplished something in Hollywood...The only suspense is who are the jabronis Evolution going to bury before Triple H puts himself over Batista in probably a Wrestlemania or Royal Rumble main event which goes on for 30 minutes overbooked snoozefest. :trips2


----------



## Psychosocial

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048618956708356097
Well if this doesn't make it clear that The Rock will be there, I don't know what will. They got Lesnar on today's pic today too.

But...I'm still reading that this will be a 2 hour show, not a 3 hour special. I just don't see how you make time for all the current active feuds on the show with New Day/Bar, AJ/Bryan, Bryan/Miz, Rusev/English, Charlotte/Becky, and World Cup qualifying matches AND several legendary returns including Taker, Rock, McCool, Mysterio, Lesnar(?), Evolution, Torrie, and others. There's just not enough time to slot everything in with just 2 hours. I guess it explains why the Charlotte/Becky rematch is happening tomorrow though and not next week, they're well aware of the time constraints and what they can accomplish on this milestone episode.

I can't say I'm not excited for it though. SmackDown has always been my show and it's great to see it reach 1,000 episodes, especially given how it's lived in the shadows of RAW from the day of its inception. It's almost guaranteed to be better than the RAW 25 trainwreck so I'm looking forward to it with much anticipation.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

The Rock to announce he's in the Rumble match then..


----------



## RBrooks

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

I don't think it's confirmed The Rock would be there live. Actually, I'm pretty sure he won't. They'd advertise the shit out of him to pop up a rating. 

Via satellite, brother.


----------



## fabi1982

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

I think the reason why they dont promote this thing to death like with RAW25, is that Vince still doesnt want this to succeed. He hopes deep in him that it doesnt top RAW ratings for the 1000th episode. 

Really interested if we will see some promotion next monday on RAW. 



RBrooks said:


> I don't think it's confirmed The Rock would be there live. Actually, I'm pretty sure he won't. They'd advertise the shit out of him to pop up a rating.
> 
> Via satellite, brother.


----------



## RBrooks

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*



fabi1982 said:


> I think the reason why they dont promote this thing to death like with RAW25, is that Vince still doesnt want this to succeed. He hopes deep in him that it doesnt top RAW ratings for the 1000th episode.
> 
> Really interested if we will see some promotion next monday on RAW.


Nah, I don't think Vince cares about it. But, if so, he wouldn't promote that show at all and certainly wouldn't call The Rock to fly there secretly.


----------



## fabi1982

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

I dont think Rock will be anywhere near the venue. Only thing which will happen is a pre-recorded via satelite situation. Maybe Rock is not there because Vince doesnt want him to be there. He got his billion deal with FOX and now he just dont want anyone be bigger than Roman, not even the 1000th Smackdown show


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Evolution reunion on the show still boggles my mind, they was NEVER on Smackdown, the group was solely on Raw, so are they celebrating the show by just throwing random shit from both shows on there? Makes no sense.


----------



## shadows123

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*



SAMCRO said:


> Evolution reunion on the show still boggles my mind, they was NEVER on Smackdown, the group was solely on Raw, so are they celebrating the show by just throwing random shit from both shows on there? Makes no sense.


well it makes perfect sense... batista is returning after a hollywood stint and Triple H wants them mainstream exposure...cant have anything these days without Triple H or Steph.. :kliq


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Evolution on Smackdown 1000 is a mystery.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

I would say have Rock cut a promo on Becky

But, he won't be there


----------



## LA Park

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Confirmed to appear:

Evolution
Undertaker
Edge
Rey Mysterio

Rumored:

Michelle McCool
Torrie Wilson
Teddy Long
Vickie Guerrero

How are they going to fit all of this in 2 hours?


----------



## tducey

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Will be fun to see people returning for the 1000th show. Hopefully they don't become permanent though as RAW is doing with relics like Michaels and Kane.


----------



## InexorableJourney

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*



LA Park said:


> Confirmed to appear:
> 
> Evolution
> Undertaker
> Edge
> Rey Mysterio
> 
> Rumored:
> 
> Michelle McCool
> Torrie Wilson
> Teddy Long
> Vickie Guerrero
> 
> How are they going to fit all of this in 2 hours?


No wrestling.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

This show is sure to be big on nostalgia and short on wrestling.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*



LA Park said:


> Confirmed to appear:
> 
> Evolution
> Undertaker
> Edge
> Rey Mysterio
> 
> Rumored:
> 
> Michelle McCool
> Torrie Wilson
> Teddy Long
> Vickie Guerrero
> 
> How are they going to fit all of this in 2 hours?


Lots of backstage segments


----------



## Ucok

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

If Michelle McCool there, they need bring Layla-El too, it would be awesome if Maryse have segment with them, the Divas era will return


----------



## Jersey

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*

Why didn't they display these posters?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: Official SmackDown 1000 News/Rumours Thread - Keep All Discussion Here*



Jersey said:


> Why didn't they display these posters?


Because Benoit, and fuck Benoit.

Also, that present day roster poster looks incredibly low-rent compared to the other three. Everyone's so much smaller and it comes off like they don't matter as much or something.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Two former WWE Champions added to Smackdown 1000


> As we wrote about a couple of days ago, Edge was pulled from the WWE.com preview for Smackdown 1000. He was advertised for a Cutting Edge segment up until a couple of days ago.
> 
> Despite being pulled from the website and despite Edge not mentioning Smackdown 1000 on Twitter, PWInsider says he is still scheduled to be there on Tuesday night.
> 
> Booker T and The Big Show are also scheduled to be there alongside returning names like Evolution, The Undertaker, Michelle McCool, Torrie Wilson, Teddy Long and Vickie Guerrero.
> 
> Last week, we heard that they were trying to get John Cena on the show but nothing has been confirmed. Dave Meltzer previously reported that they were hoping to get The Rock on the show. If that happens then it will likely be via satellite because he is currently filming for the “Hobbes” movie in London.
> 
> Rey Mysterio will make his full-time return to the company on the show. He will take on Shinsuke Nakamura and the winner will qualify for the WWE World Cup.


Source: http://wrestlingnews.co/wwe-news/two-former-wwe-champions-added-to-smackdown-1000/


----------



## Not Lying

Man i'm gona be so bumped if Edge doesn't show up


----------



## American_Nightmare

I'm intrigued to see what Evolution and Lesnar do.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

If Evolution is on the show but Edge isn't, then :lol


----------



## Reil

Edge will be on Smackdown 1000.

PWInsider also confirmed James Ellsworth will have a role on the show.


----------



## shutupchico

need a deuce n domino appearance for the show to be a true success.


----------



## Ucok

Just imagine when Vickie celebrate her late husband, Eddie anniversary in SDL special edition then Brock come to insult Eddie like Brock still wants his rematch but Eddie doesn't have balls to fight him and Rey show up following by Batista to defend Eddie honor


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Wrestler who appeared at Bound For Glory is set to appear on Smackdown 1000


> After his appearance at Impact Wrestling’s Bound For Glory, James Ellsworth will be one of many returning names appearing on Smackdown 1000 tomorrow night.
> 
> Ellsworth will join the following names being brought in for the show:
> 
> – Booker T
> – The Big Show
> – Evolution
> – The Undertaker
> – Kane
> – Edge
> – Vickie Guerrero
> – Teddy Long
> – Michelle McCool
> – Rey Mysterio’s full-time return in a match against Shinsuke Nakamura
> 
> Smackdown 1000 will take place tomorrow night at the Capitol One Center in Washington, DC.


Source: http://wrestlingnews.co/wwe-news/sp...for-glory-is-set-to-appear-on-smackdown-1000/


----------



## Not Lying

I wonder if McCool will set up her match at Evolution?

Lay-Cool vs Iconics or McCool vs Naomi/Asuka/Carmella ?


----------



## admiremyclone

The only big stars needed for SD 1000 are 'Taker, Edge, Batista, Rey, and The Rock, and then the current roster.

Seeing as Rocky is still in London filming a movie, chances are slim to non that he's showing up. The show is a fail without the guy it's named after!


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1051412467929112576


----------



## roblewis87

The only thing I find weird is that so much is being built on the reunion of evolution, something which I very much associate with Raw rather than Smackdown.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Will Becky have a match?


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Couple questions because I’ve paid no attention to this but plan to watch...

Is the show 3 hours long?

Is the WWE title being defended?


----------



## bradatar

I'm actually excited for Batista...way more then anything I've been excited about WWE in forever.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Couple questions because I’ve paid no attention to this but plan to watch...
> 
> Is the show 3 hours long?
> 
> Is the WWE title being defended?


Looking at my guide, it looks like the show will still be two hours.

Nothing about the WWE title being defended either.


----------



## Mordecay

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Couple questions because I’ve paid no attention to this but plan to watch...
> 
> Is the show 3 hours long?
> 
> Is the WWE title being defended?


No to both


----------



## The Game

bradatar said:


> I'm actually excited for Batista...way more then anything I've been excited about WWE in forever.


I can't imagine him getting more than two words in with HHH standing in front of him. 

If they're building for Batista vs HHH I hope that is one of the things they focus on in the segment. How Batista has always stood in HHH's shadow, and he's done with that being his legacy... and how he's pissed as it should be him having the spotlight as he was the face of SD, not HHH. 

I also have no clue how Randy's going to come into it. Seems like a mess to me. But I'll wait and see.


----------



## bradatar

Stone Cold Becky Lynch said:


> I can't imagine him getting more than two words in with HHH standing in front of him.
> 
> If they're building for Batista vs HHH I hope that is one of the things they focus on in the segment. How Batista has always stood in HHH's shadow, and he's done with that being his legacy... and how he's pissed as it should be him having the spotlight as he was the face of SD, not HHH.
> 
> I also have no clue how Randy's going to come into it. Seems like a mess to me. But I'll wait and see.


I think Big Dave is coming back for a few matches which will culminate with the HHH match at Mania. I'm keeping my hopes up though. I wouldn't be mad if they rushed right into it though, but with Randy a heel/Ric a natural one/whatever the fuck Trips is right now, Hollywood Dave would be great. Let the old timers squash a few dudes WWE doesn't like right now only for Dave to finally turn around RR or something.


----------



## Mordecay

Apparently WWE has been sending emails to the people on the DC area, saying that the advertised double main event will be changed. The Joe/Miz vs AJ/Bryan will now be a 6 man tag with Orton and Rey added to both teams respectively. And the 6 woman tag between Charlotte/Asuka and Naomi vs Becky and the IIconics will now be a regualr Charlotte/Becky singles match, probably a dark main event or something. Good thing that my girls had that moment at SSD, because it's back to normal again :mj2


----------



## bradatar

Mordecay said:


> Apparently WWE has been sending emails to the people on the DC area, saying that the advertised double main event will be changed. The Joe/Miz vs AJ/Bryan will now be a 6 man tag with Orton and Rey added to both teams respectively. And the 6 woman tag between Charlotte/Asuka and Naomi vs Becky and the IIconics will now be a regualr Charlotte/Becky singles match, probably a dark main event or something. Good thing that my girls had that moment at SSD, because it's back to normal again :mj2



Doesn't Rey need to qualift against Nak first? How they gonna explain this one? Same way as Cena, where he just gets gifted a spot? I like that they're cutting out a match or two though because it's going to be really hard to get the legends and moments into the show with only 2 hours. Why the hell didn't they make the show 3 hours?


----------



## The Game

bradatar said:


> I think Big Dave is coming back for a few matches which will culminate with the HHH match at Mania. I'm keeping my hopes up though. I wouldn't be mad if they rushed right into it though, but with Randy a heel/Ric a natural one/whatever the fuck Trips is right now, Hollywood Dave would be great. Let the old timers squash a few dudes WWE doesn't like right now only for Dave to finally turn around RR or something.


Even after 2014's disaster I still think they're going to push him as a babyface. Fans respect his work as a heel. He's damn good at it. I think he should come in acting very entitled and very pissed off at his treatment. He wants the spotlight, nobody else deserves it. I want that Batista!


----------



## Mordecay

bradatar said:


> Doesn't Rey need to qualift against Nak first? How they gonna explain this one? Same way as Cena, where he just gets gifted a spot? I like that they're cutting out a match or two though because it's going to be really hard to get the legends and moments into the show with only 2 hours. Why the hell didn't they make the show 3 hours?


I mean, Rey could still have 2 matches: The match with Nakamura could end up in DQ and set up the 6 man tag. Or most likely the 6 man tag will be a dark match, I mean, it wouldn't be the first time people have 2 matches on the same night, Charlotte had the match with Becky and the MMC last week, same with AJ, who had his match with Shelton and the MMC.


----------



## bradatar

Mordecay said:


> I mean, Rey could still have 2 matches: The match with Nakamura could end up in DQ and set up the 6 man tag. Or most likely the 6 man tag will be a dark match, I mean, it wouldn't be the first time people have 2 matches on the same night, Charlotte had the match with Becky and the MMC last week, same with AJ, who had his match with Shelton and the MMC.


MMC is usually a whole different ballgame as I see that as an entirely different show. I guess Nakamura will get caught low blowing him or something ? I just remembered hes the US champion...yikes. What a terrible reign.


----------



## Bliss World Order

Got my lotion and tissues ready for Vickie Guerrero's fine ass making an appearance.


----------



## shadows123

So its finally time for the umpteenth character of Triple H??  We have the Game and DX Triple H along with Steph's husband/the philanthropist couple on RAW who also want to take credit for the initiatives wwe does and now the Evolution Triple H on Smackdown eh.. :hunter


----------



## RCSheppy

I can't stand Batista and have no desire to watch him on my TV ever again.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Top 10 Greatest Moments In SmackDown History


----------



## Switchblade Club

Gonna watch this tonight, hopefully we get some decent surprises.


----------



## deepelemblues

The A show becomes the AAA+ show tonight :drose


----------



## Switchblade Club

Has there been any rumours about any surprise appearances?

Haven't been keeping up lol


----------



## JamesCurtis24

So in tradition with SD being the B show, they’re giving them a B version of a 1,000 special.

It’s not even an extra hour long. Meaning there is either no matches, or any returns will be extremely short.

No WWE Championship match. Stupid. They should have built this up like a major PPV.

The biggest thing I know is there is an Evolution reunion.... were they ever even legit on SD?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

We get the elder feud to cross over to Smackdown. Whoopty Fuckin' Doo, :tripsscust


----------



## Crasp

Looks like I'll be skipping SD for the first time in many weeks.

No Becky no buys!


----------



## shadows123

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> We get the elder feud to cross over to Smackdown. Whoopty Fuckin' Doo, :tripsscust


But Evolution Triple H is different than DX Triple H or Steph's husband/NXT Showrunner Triple H?? :trips2 This is all about 'em mainstream :vince.. I'm guessing Evolution gangs up, buries a few jabronis...are the ascension still on Smackdown?? :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I would think tonight's should would be better than the crappy Bryan/Brie Bella/Miz shit-show.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Hunter in two washed up old timer factions at the same time? :maury

Just rename these shows Nitro and Thunder and be done with it.


----------



## Mordecay

shadows123 said:


> But Evolution Triple H is different than DX Triple H or Steph's husband/NXT Showrunner Triple H?? :trips2 This is all about 'em mainstream :vince.. I'm guessing Evolution gangs up, buries a few jabronis...*are the ascension still on Smackdown*?? :lol


No, but you still have Sanity and the Colons :grin2:


----------



## tducey

Will be cool to see Evolution back together. Still this should have been a stand alone show and not a regular episode of Smackdown.


----------



## Mango13

Hoping for a good show. Usually special shows like this are good, but if RAW25 is anything to go by...


----------



## dannybosa

If only eddie was here man


----------



## Mainboy

With the potential of this show. WWE will fuck this up guaranteed.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*I am holding out hope that this show doesn't disappoint me like the Raw 25 did. *


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead

I can't believe its not a three hour show


----------



## Mutant God

I wonder if Evolution will make a joke about them having the same name as the PPV?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Batista is the only returnee that interests me. Both Taker and HHH have been plastered all over RAW so I am not really excited to see them again. I would mark for a Rock return though. :mark


----------



## KingofKings1524

Lets see if this was worth the flight. Hoping for a Rock appearance, but know that it’s a long shot.


----------



## wkc_23

Excited to see Evolution and Rey again. Tonight's show should be good.


----------



## wkc_23

Would really like to see the fist being brought back for tonight, but it's WWE so it probably won't happen.


----------



## Mango13

I wonder if they will do a mashup of all the past opening songs like they did with RAW in the past?


----------



## DammitChrist

- Will our WWE Champion, AJ Styles, be interacting with any of the returning legends?
- Will Rey Mysterio or Shinsuke Nakamura successfully qualify for the World Cup tournament tonight?
- Will Rusev or The Miz successfully qualify for the World Cup tournament tonight?
- Why did Evolution decide to reunite tonight when their impact as a stable was basically on Raw?
- Who will be Edge's guest be for his Cutting Edge talk show?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wkc_23 said:


> Would really like to see the fist being brought back for tonight, but it's WWE so it probably won't happen.


That would be cool but Cena probably considers the fist to be his intellectual property now.


----------



## birthday_massacre

WWFuckery time


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

For the 1000th time. Here we go!


----------



## Mainboy

:ha

That Kane, Rock, Hogan promo was the funniest shit in WWE history


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

The Kaneinities :kobelol


----------



## finalnight

My body is ready for the majesty and fuckery of SD 1000.


----------



## Mango13

The song for this video package is awful.


----------



## Switchblade Club

Here we go


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

If only Eddie could be there


----------



## wkc_23

I hated JBL as the WWE champion, but he was a good heel.


----------



## TD Stinger

They got it in the opening .


----------



## the_hound

best smackdown in ages and we've not even started


----------



## bradatar

That intro got me lit. WHATS UP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23

Carmella wens3


----------



## Joseph92

Some good memories in that opening. Terrible choice for a song though.


----------



## Trophies

Nice montage. Great memories.


----------



## Mr PPV420

Wow Mella is indeed money.


----------



## Mango13

Carmella wens3


----------



## finalnight

Well that's a shit start to SD 1000.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

OMG what is Carmella not wearing? Underwear?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Truth TV is back :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Awful lot of McMahons on that opener.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Carmella looking like a GD snack! :homer


----------



## Mordecay

Mella looking :homer


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Starting off SD 1000 with truth is lame but oh my sweet fuck Carmella...


----------



## Mango13

Dance break :mark:


----------



## bradatar

Truth should host the whole show 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23

Carmella's legs.. Holy shit.


----------



## roblewis87

Mella is looking great, liking the dark hair look over the blonde chav look.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Truth TV is Whats up


----------



## Switchblade Club

Fuck off


----------



## Mango13

WWE we need Carmella's Expose.....Make it happen


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

:lol


----------



## Mordecay

That heat :lmao


----------



## JamesCurtis24

I’d give anything to not see that dress cooperate with Carmella.

And Steph in leather pants?

I take it back. Best SD opening ever.


----------



## Himiko

Truth TV should main event Wrestlemania


----------



## AngryConsumer

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## the_hound

of fucking course


----------



## CoverD

Shocking, Queen Bitch is front and center...


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*I knew Stephanie McMahon would be there since she was the first ever and former Smackdown General Manager. *_


----------



## Trophies

RIP Truths balls


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Well this start has started off badly. Why this annoying moron?


----------



## American_Nightmare

Honestly was expecting Vince would be opening the show.


----------



## Switchblade Club

Fuck off x2


----------



## bradatar

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Awful lot of McMahons on that opener.




Good eye. Boss should be next.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23

Thank god for Shane.


----------



## Himiko

Smackdown 1000, full of Raw stars  and the commissioner of Raw


----------



## roblewis87

The McMahon Helmsley show begins right from the start.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Haven't seen Steph in forever.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

As usual the same 'fans' in the front row. Bright green t-shirt guy etc.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Shane! :mark: I’ve missed you


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Stephanie on SD 1000. :lmao

Already a failure of a show.


----------



## Joseph92

American_Nightmare said:


> Honestly was expecting Vince would be opening the show.


That's what I thought too. He was there for Raw's anniversary.


----------



## Mordecay

Good to see Shane is healthier, he was looking like crap the last few times he was there


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Switchblade Club

Showstopper said:


> Stephanie on SD 1000. :lmao
> 
> Already a failure of a show.


Steph AND Shane...even worse.


----------



## Trophies

Where’s Linda? :lol


----------



## roblewis87

The greatest wrestler in the world Shane O Mac


----------



## bradatar

Cmon Vince get your old ass down there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannybosa

You guys complaining over nothing already its just started

:duck


----------



## Mainboy

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> As usual the same 'fans' in the front row. Bright green t-shirt guy etc.


They're either plants by WWE or they have a shit load of money. 

Fed up of seeing the same people every show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

McMahon-a-Mania is running wild. :tripsscust


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Man, I’ve missed Shane


----------



## Prayer Police

You can't celebrate the 1000th episode without the greatest Smackdown GM, playa!


----------



## Mango13

Welcome to the A show :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

Steph burying fools :lol


----------



## Mordecay

Truth tv :buried

Fuck you STeph


----------



## Devatron215

This crowds hot


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL Vince showing his face after the Saudi controversy :lol


----------



## bradatar

LIT CROWDDDDD 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound

hahaha chanting vinces song


----------



## birthday_massacre

Vince is still a clown


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Lots of love for Vinnie Mac by the crowd


----------



## Lok

The old man is here!


----------



## Therapy

WTF. I haven't heard a crowd sing Vinces song in ages..


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

VINNY THE GOD!


----------



## Devatron215

Why don’t they boo him? Why give this clown Vince any reaction? He ruining the product lmao don’t we complain about him every minute ?


----------



## Mordecay

Vince is fucking over, despite evrything


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Mango13

This crowd is lit, I hope it continues for the rest of the night.


----------



## finalnight

No tron for VKM?


----------



## Mr PPV420

dannybosa said:


> You guys complaining over nothing already its just started
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/hyMUuZy.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Duck" class="inlineimg" />


Exactly. We all knew the McMahons were going to be on the show atleast their getting this out the way first.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Vince still walking like he got reamed by a rhinoceros. :lol


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

Please chant "Cancel Saudi" or something like that


----------



## the_hound

AHAHAHAHAHA here comes the rock or not


----------



## FrankenTodd

Vince is a spry old goose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

Wait, that was it with Vince lol


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Shane and Vince with the pops of the night so far


----------



## Himiko

All the bitching the fans do about Vince, the second he walks out, they all lick the ass off him [emoji849]


----------



## wkc_23

Steph always has to get last word in.


----------



## CoverD

What a complete waste of the first 15 minutes...


----------



## Alright_Mate

Cutting Edge with Becky & Charlotte :mark


----------



## roblewis87

Vinny Mac is over because we don't see him all the time anymore. 

Steph promoting Raw and burying Smackdown...great writing!


----------



## Mordecay

:lol


----------



## Devatron215

Evolution is my favorite faction ever, don’t we know they never were a faction on Smackdown? Tf


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Vince with the dance break :lol that is the greatest thing ever


----------



## finalnight

That mini-AJ was creepy as fuck.


----------



## Lok

Vince with a dance break


----------



## AngryConsumer

THE HOUSE THAT AJ STYLES BUILT! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## roblewis87

Was Evolution ever on Smackdown :s


----------



## American_Nightmare

I do wonder what they have planned for Lesnar tonight.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

what a weird and lame opening


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL AJ's face when Daniel's music hit :lol


----------



## bradatar

American_Nightmare said:


> I do wonder what they have planned for Lesnar tonight.




Big Dave hopefully 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Standard can these guys co-exist before they have their singles match. Standard WWE fare.


----------



## Devatron215

roblewis87 said:


> Was Evolution ever on Smackdown :s


Nope


----------



## Dragonballfan

Papa H gotta take the spotlight from Drax somehow :eyeroll


----------



## bradatar

You smarks bitching about this really need to get a life or just stop watching the product already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound

orton to destroy flair


----------



## Mr PPV420

Mysteriobiceps said:


> what a weird and lame opening


 I thought it was fun and the crowd ate it up.


----------



## dannybosa

ill be waiting for rise up to be played tonight


----------



## bradatar

Why are the USO’s fighting them haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22

When the media is bitching about your deal with the Saudi's=DANCE BREAK!!!!!


----------



## Prosper

roblewis87 said:


> Was Evolution ever on Smackdown :s


Orton and Batista were big time SD stars so fuck it why not? The only bad thing is I know that Triple H is going to hog the mic the whole time.


----------



## wkc_23

AJ/DBry and The Usos will be pretty good.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

This should be a good tag match.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Are the USOs faces agaIn


----------



## Mr PPV420

bradatar said:


> You smarks bitching about this really need to get a life or just stop watching the product already.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 My thoughts exactly. 

Oh wow this match should be off the charts!!


----------



## XxTalonxX

I think something will happen in the Evolution reunion to possibly start a feud between Triple H & Batista, since Batista has said that he want to do a feud with Triple H


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Do the Usos really need to be sacrificed for this angle?


----------



## Mox Girl

I still don't get why this show isn't 3 hours. They're gonna be rushing a lot of these segments most likely.


----------



## Prosper

I'm not gonna lie WWE has my attention tonight. I'm definitely looking forward to the Cutting Edge.


----------



## Dragonballfan

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Do the Usos really need to be sacrificed for this angle?


I don't mind they haven't done shit since losing the belts, this should be a great match too


----------



## bradatar

XxTalonxX said:


> I think something will happen in the Evolution reunion to possibly start a feud between Triple H & Batista, since Batista has said that he want to do a feud with Triple H




Well, yeah. It’s too early to start it though. Wondering what they can do with Dave until then. Lesnar plz.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Do the Usos really need to be sacrificed for this angle?


Unless they go with either DB or AJ not being on the same page and costing one or the other the match.

Like DB going for his finisher after tagging in aJ and one fo the Uso pushing AJ in the way then the USOs getting the pin for the win


----------



## RamPaige

Good match so far. I was scared the Usos were going to simultaneously tap out, good thing that didn't happen.


----------



## Chris22

Actually can't wait to see Batista, my all time favourite wrestler.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

Mr PPV420 said:


> I thought it was fun and the crowd ate it up.


Yeah but didnt progress any storylines for this show or for smackdown as a whole. Just a a fun skit with mcmahons taking the spotlight. Like it was lighthearted and all but would have hoped for something more monumental to kick this milestone show up.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I am glad that there asn't a double tap by the Usos. That would have been too much.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Mysteriobiceps said:


> Yeah but didnt progress any storylines for this show or for smackdown as a whole. Just a a fun skit with mcmahons taking the spotlight. Like it was lighthearted and all but would have hoped for something more monumental to kick this milestone show up.


Why can't you just be a fan instead of trying to take a POV role as a booker? lol


----------



## bradatar

USOOOOSSSS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl

I don't know why people were surprised by that opening segment. All of WWE's milestone shows have a segment like that lol.


----------



## Headliner

YESSS:mark: Glad the Usos won cause I swore they were gonna lose.


----------



## birthday_massacre

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> I am glad that there asn't a double tap by the Usos. That would have been too much.


I pretty much called the finish.


----------



## wkc_23

Knew there would be some fuckery in this match. Good win for The Usos though.


----------



## Mordecay

Lol, Bryan is such a geek


----------



## Bryan Jericho

How did I know Bryan was going to take the pin. At least it was a "not on the same page" type thing I guess. But they did that yesterday with the Shield so its been overdone lately.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Why can't you just be a fan instead of trying to take a POV role as a booker? lol


But I am? I can still have standards. Me being fan does not mean that I have to like everything. And tbh I am not so big fan of current product. Just wanted to check out this 1000 episode.


----------



## Chris22

So who was talking about the Uso's being wasted in this match? lol!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:lmao at that finish.


----------



## American_Nightmare

As far as Brock goes, I'm thinking he'll either be in the Evolution segment or he'll do a run in on a match and then Reigns and Strowman come down, leading to a big brawl.


----------



## sailord

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052353872449159173


----------



## Alright_Mate

People power :mark


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## birthday_massacre

Teddy needs to make a tag team match


----------



## Trophies

All the GM’s. :lol

People Power :mark


----------



## Mango13

Evolution Next :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer

EVOLUTION IS A MYSTERY! :mark:


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Have they said Brock was going to be on?


----------



## Mordecay

That long ass segment with the GMs :lol. They are rushing so hard


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

This show has kinda sucked


----------



## FrankenTodd

I was at that 9/11 show. I had 9/11/01 circled on my calendar for months. Literally stared at that before bed on 9/10/01.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

birthday_massacre said:


> Teddy needs to make a tag team match


Or announce somebody going one on one with da Undertaka!


----------



## Chris22

I love Cesaro but how many more tag title shots are they gonna get?


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan Jericho said:


> How did I know Bryan was going to take the pin. At least it was a "not on the same page" type thing I guess. But they did that yesterday with the Shield so its been overdone lately.


I agree. That is overdone as of late. No one can say that Bryan doesn't take clean pins though. That match did very little to enhance his feud with AJ. They will need to build some tension between them. This wasn't it.


----------



## roblewis87

Why wasn't Teddy Long involved in the Dance Break...


----------



## Mr PPV420

Mordecay said:


> That long ass segment with the GMs <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />. They are rushing so hard


Yeah this really should have been 3 hr but it's the b show and all.


----------



## XxTalonxX

bradatar said:


> Well, yeah. It’s too early to start it though. Wondering what they can do with Dave until then. Lesnar plz.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anything can happen, I wouldn't mind seeing Batista VS Roman Reigns, Strowman, countless other stars


----------



## RamPaige

sailord said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052353872449159173


The first pic looks like Vince checking out AJ's as; second picture looks like Stephanie is possessed.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Evolution the most overrated faction of all time

YAWN


----------



## Bryan Jericho

I hope Randy RKO's all of them at the end


----------



## wkc_23

Sharp dressed Orton is back.


----------



## dannybosa

Im not gonna lie im enjoying this


----------



## finalnight

So we are just gonna forget that Batista walked out on Evolution last time they were together?


----------



## Mordecay

Rest in Power Lemmy :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Big Dave is the star there.


----------



## RamPaige

C'mon, they could have all at least suited up for old time sake. Randy and Ric got the memo.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

BATISTA!


----------



## Trophies

Evolution theme. :mark


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Let Dave have 1 more run :mj2


----------



## DGenerationMC

Wonder if they'll mention Evolution being more of RAW thing.

I think Big Dave gets a thumbs down and is beat down like Randy was when he was kicked out.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Triple H for life.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar

Marking for Dave 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23

Them Batista chants.


----------



## Chris22

Big Dave looking sooooooo good!!!!!


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Randy looking around the ring "Bunch of old guys" lol


----------



## Mordecay

I guess Randy is a babyface again :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

Hey, Randy's wearing pants :lol

It's nice to see Batista.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052358010234843136


----------



## dannybosa

Its Legend Killer Orton, its been too long old friend


----------



## Joseph92

I'm kind of surprised Orton is there with his new character.


----------



## Mordecay

1000 is the combined age of the guys in the ring :grin2:


----------



## Mainboy

Randy :sodone


----------



## the_hound

hahahaha orton


----------



## bradatar

Fucking kill Orton Dave plz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankenTodd

Long live Flair.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American_Nightmare

Get Lesnar out there, damn it.


----------



## Trophies

Orton :lol


----------



## Mordecay

Fucking hell Randy :grin2:


----------



## FITZ

Ric Flair might live forever.


----------



## Catsaregreat

This better end with Orton RKOing Flair


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Orton the most relevant man in the ring. Kill all 3 of them Legend Killer!


----------



## Mox Girl

Flair's looking better now, I'm glad. I met him at Axxess earlier this year and he didn't look good.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Jesus, Dave is shouting.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Can’t stand Batista. Give me Orton any day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO-

I live 45 minutes from Batista's hometown, in Baltimore.


----------



## AngryConsumer

This is too f*cking good. 

Great to see Batista back in a WWE ring. :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

Never forget :lol


----------



## Himiko

Batista’s eyes look like someone threw a bunch of salt in them


----------



## birthday_massacre

Batista I didnt care if i won or if i lost but when Iost I quit ha ha


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Batista aint workin with a script lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

Ambrose Girl said:


> Flair's looking better now, I'm glad. I met him at Axxess earlier this year and he didn't look good.


I think they weekend at Bernie'd him tonight


----------



## dannybosa

A lil too far there batista


----------



## DGenerationMC

:lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Batista sure is fired up out there. Guy doesn't have to be there but sure as hell wants to


----------



## Mox Girl

LMAO I don't think that was in the script judging by how hard they laughed :lmao


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

haha this is great!


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Lord is Batista ever gonna shut up


----------



## Mordecay

Randy and HHH corpsing :lmao


----------



## bradatar

Dave is proof you don’t need scripts to produce gold 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko

I hate these pointless promos where they use a lot of words but don’t actually say anything


----------



## Therapy

:lol Batista dropping a giant truth bomb


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## Abisial

Can the geezers fuck off already :fpalm


----------



## GCA-FF

Between the opening and Evolution segments, they're going to really have to cramp a lot of stuff in.


----------



## Mainboy

Randy in the background :ha


----------



## dannybosa

:duck 

And here we go


----------



## RamPaige

Welp, we know what HHH next Wrestlemania match is. He's been going down the list of people that owe him wins.


----------



## Soul_Body

wkc_23 said:


> Never forget :lol


Dressed like Mega Man and shit.


----------



## Stormbringer

KEEP THAT DICK IN YOUR PANTS




and someone gif that trot he did.


----------



## Mr PPV420

Promo of the fucking year!


----------



## Bryan Jericho

NO! NO! NO! We just had old man HHH vs old man Taker. we dont need old man Batsita vs Old man HHH


----------



## finalnight

Whelp, looks like we got our Mania match booked.


----------



## Trophies

Tista with dat mic drop


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

It begins!!! :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer

LET'S FUCKING GO, BATISTA! :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre

OH god we are getting Batista vs HHH at RR arent we


----------



## Headliner

I marked at that burn. And Orton's reaction.:lol

I wonder if HHH vs Batista is on the table at Mania.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Orton corpsing in the back! :lol :lol :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Orton was too sedate for this segment.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

People shit on HHH, deservedly so sometimes, but that last minute of the segment shows how good a performer he really is. It looked like that scene in Goodfellas when Deniro decides to kill that prick on the spot.


----------



## bradatar

Bryan Jericho said:


> NO! NO! NO! We just had old man HHH vs old man Taker. we dont need old man Batsita vs Old man HHH




“Old man Batista” will produce more entertainment then anyone on the current roster.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23

Loved the Batista promo. It was good to see him back. And it looks like him and Trips will have a match in the future.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Albeit it was just a casual, prob. non-scripted conversation to the crowd that was a hell of a "promo" by Batista


----------



## Therapy

Is this the most Undertaker has made appearances in over 5 years or more??? I can't recall the last time he's shown up on TV so much.. Usually he's WM, and at most the following RAW then goes on vacation for 11 months..


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Ronda Rousey is so hot


----------



## Chris22

I loved Batista, definitely made the segment and teased a match with HHH.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Headliner said:


> I marked at that burn. And Orton's reaction.:lol
> 
> I wonder if HHH vs Batista is on the table at Mania.


Or RR

Gotta get that win for HHH because his ego cant handle it


----------



## Boldgerg

Batista vs Triple H is definitely happening. Too many rumours for too long for it not to be true, and they've just officially planted the seed on screen, too.

Unfortunately it'll be yet another Triple H ego massaging victory.


----------



## Switchblade Club

Batista was awesome!

Cool to see him again


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Halloween :mark:


----------



## Prosper

Man Batista's acting lessons made him a GOD on the mic. He had the crowd in the palm of his hand.


----------



## Mox Girl

Randy's reaction to what Batista said though :lmao


----------



## Abisial

bradatar said:


> “Old man Batista” will produce more entertainment then anyone on the current roster.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Solely because you have a raging nostalgia boner for him.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Miz nobody cares about your stupid show


----------



## Mordecay

Is it just me or you can clearly see Randy saying "Oh shit" after HHH told him what Batista said?


----------



## dannybosa

The rock via tweet :duck


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Batista is Gold tonight


----------



## finalnight

Therapy said:


> Is this the most Undertaker has made appearances in over 5 years or more??? I can't recall the last time he's shown up on TV so much.. Usually he's WM, and at most the following RAW then goes on vacation for 11 months..


I think some of his recent surgeries have really improved his overall health.


----------



## Therapy

Jobber entrances for both... :lol Crown Jewel - From Parts Unknown


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

What did Batista say near the end that caused the "tension"? I went to the kitchen briefly. Did he go rogue?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

The Rock is too good to appear


----------



## Bryan Jericho

bradatar said:


> “Old man Batista” will produce more entertainment then anyone on the current roster.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah we'll see. When he's sucking wind after 5 mins


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

RamPaige said:


> Welp, we know what HHH next Wrestlemania match is. He's been going down the list of people that owe him wins.


Batista has said many times in interviews that he wants to have his last match against HHH. so this time it is Batista not hhh's idea.


----------



## bradatar

Miz to win World Cup for a title shot to set up the triple threat he’ll win which will lead to Bryan taking the title at Rumble or Mania..I love Smackdown so far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight

dannybosa said:


> The rock via tweet :duck


Its pretty sad that he goes from doing two segments and taking a massive bump from CM Punk at RAW 1000, to just posting a text-only tweet for SD 1000.


----------



## Mox Girl

Miz getting all these short matches lately lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Rushed show to get all the promos in.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Well that was pointless and fast


----------



## roblewis87

Undertaker hasn't really been the same since he faced Punk at Mania, but he has been gradually getting those surgeries that he's needed for years, probably still needs more. I presume he wanted to call it quits a few times before now but i think this might really be the final run of Undertaker and HBK (round two in his case)


----------



## Pronk255

The "World Cup" is gonna have seven Americans and one foreigner lol


----------



## Himiko

Yknow all these “returns” would’ve been more effective had they not already recently returned on Raw...


----------



## birthday_massacre

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> What did Batista say near the end that caused the "tension"? I went to the kitchen briefly. Did he go rogue?


He said HHH never beat him


----------



## Alright_Mate

Thank god Edge, Becky and Charlotte are next, I'm almost falling asleep, this episode has been a boring fail.


----------



## Mox Girl

Also, I always like seeing Edge. He's always welcome, mainly cos he doesn't make as many appearances as others.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Edge next? Ugh, just as overrated as Trish Stratus


----------



## Therapy

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> What did Batista say near the end that caused the "tension"? I went to the kitchen briefly. Did he go rogue?


He said HHH has literally done EVERY THING in this business.... Except beat me


----------



## Trophies

Curt Hawkins and Edge :lol


----------



## finalnight

WTF, they literally cut away mid-beatdown.


----------



## Chris22

This show does feel very rushed.


----------



## Joseph92

So we have this world cup to see who the best in the world is, and everyone in it is from America.


----------



## Mordecay

Pronk255 said:


> The "World Cup" is gonna have seven Americans and one foreigner lol


Mysterio is from San Diego


----------



## birthday_massacre

Chris22 said:


> This show does feel very rushed.


yeah because the interview sections are going way longer than they should be

Batista rambled on for way longer than he should have, thus that match and ending got like 20 secs


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Bryan Jericho said:


> Edge next? Ugh, just as overrated as Trish Stratus


Lay off of the drugs


----------



## bradatar

Abisial said:


> Solely because you have a raging nostalgia boner for him.




Or a dude who showed Hollywood can make a dude amazing on the mic and for Jericho dude lol. You don’t think he’s in shape? Smarks keep hatin I hope he comes back longer and has a reign of terror. Hollywood DAVVVEEEED


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troubleman1218

Batista had on Star Lord's Jacket


----------



## Pronk255

Chris22 said:


> This show does feel very rushed.


they tried to pack too much into a two hour show. they should have really made this a three hour special.


----------



## roblewis87

Surprised HHH didn't make that reunion all about himself or HBK or the BOD feud.


----------



## Awareness

Kind of sucks that the guy who made the show's name isn't even on it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Cut away in the middle of a beatdown? Dafuq is this show? :lmao

Only thing good in that Evolutuon segment was the last line. And it's just going to lead to HHH finally getting his win over Batista because he needs it for... some reason.


----------



## Pronk255

Mordecay said:


> Mysterio is from San Diego


my bad, you're right.

so the "world cup" will likely have eight americans since i assume rey is winning tonight.


----------



## wkc_23

SOOOOOOPERSTAR... :HA


----------



## Mox Girl

I just realised Edge grew his hair back :lmao

Also nice to have Tony Chimel announcing him  RATED R SOOOOOPERSTAR!!!


----------



## the_hound

chimmel


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Edge's long hair is back. Rated R Superstar!


----------



## AngryConsumer

THE RATED-R MF SUPERSTAR! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## dannybosa

I dont think edge knows theres no more pyro


----------



## Mordecay

Chimel :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Pronk255

Did they pipe in Chimel's voice for Edge's entrance? lol


----------



## Trophies

Chimel :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Edge!!! :O


----------



## DGenerationMC

Hey, Edge's hair finally grew back.


----------



## Chris22

I've just never liked Edge, like ever. I liked Christian more.


----------



## Stormbringer

The Rated R Suuuuuperstar!


----------



## RamPaige

Well since The Rock didn't show up it might as well be Edge's show.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Man, I miss the f*ck out of Edge performing...


----------



## Abisial

bradatar said:


> Or a dude who showed Hollywood can make a dude amazing on the mic and for Jericho dude lol. You don’t think he’s in shape? Smarks keep hatin I hope he comes back longer and has a reign of terror. Hollywood DAVVVEEEED
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have literally NO idea what you just tried to say.


----------



## Mordecay

Edge seems like he hasn't had a good night of sleep in years


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I thought Cass had retired?


----------



## Mox Girl

LMAO I divorced Vickie Guerrero :lmao

Vickie's a good sport hahah letting people humiliate her for all this time.


----------



## Himiko

Pronk255 said:


> The "World Cup" is gonna have seven Americans and one foreigner lol




If you’re referring to Rey Mysterio (since he will most likely win), he’s also American, from California lol


----------



## bradatar

Abisial said:


> I have literally NO idea what you just tried to say.




You can’t read English or follow a thread then. ??.♂


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13

Becky :mark:


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Edge and Foley's psychological Cutting Edge segment with Foley warning Edge about the warfare Taker is capable of in Hell in a Cell is one of Smackdown's finest segments I have ever seen and quite underrated.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Becky!!. :becky :becky2 :mark


----------



## Himiko

wkc_23 said:


> SOOOOOOPERSTAR... :HA




Ha, yeah wtf was that about?


----------



## AngryConsumer

The REAL Women's Champ!


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Dark days for SD when Edge was champion


----------



## Mr PPV420

Becky is gorgeous


----------



## Trophies

Becky looking fine af


----------



## bradatar

Edge is putting Becky over holy shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGenerationMC

You disappoint me, DC.


----------



## wkc_23

You deserve it fpalm


----------



## FrankenTodd

Every time I see Becky I feel like watching Braveheart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl

Damn, Edge is so great on the mic. Man, I miss him.


----------



## birthday_massacre

they should go with a double turn and make Becky face again and Charlotte the heel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Edge is a hypocrite.


----------



## Himiko

I much prefer Becky as a heel. Even though she’s a natural babyface and fans love her as one, it got really stale and uninteresting


----------



## RamPaige

Dammit, they dragged Edge into this didn't they?


----------



## wkc_23

Himiko said:


> Ha, yeah wtf was that about?


Tony Chimel always did that when he announced edge.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Oh, shit.


----------



## Therapy

Oh shit... Becky being a straight up bitch.. :mark:


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Hell yes Becky!!!!!!


----------



## Pronk255

birthday_massacre said:


> they should go with a double turn and make Becky face again and Charlotte the heel


i think they're saving a charlotte heel turn for ronda. i think charlotte wins the rumble and goes to raw to fight ronda and turns.


----------



## Mox Girl

Wowwww that line from Becky!!


----------



## PavelGaborik

Go away Charlotte.


----------



## Mango13

Heel Becky is literally the best thing in WWE atm.


----------



## Trophies

Becky...bruh :sodone


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Becky Looking Hot tonight


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Edge :buried :becky


----------



## Chris22

Becky is just soooooo awesome!


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol the more evil and vile Becky gets the more the crowd loves her lol, i believe at this point she could kill a puppy on live tv and get cheered.


----------



## Pronk255

damn becky. great line


----------



## Mordecay

That was good, if only their matches were this good


----------



## Therapy

Did Charlottes tits popped out? She covered them up with her jacket with the quickness..


----------



## Kabraxal

Trying toooo hard to get Becky heat... and it still isn’t working. Give up WWE. Go with Becky as the bad ass fans cheer.


----------



## roblewis87

Charlotte is not a great face.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Becky is the People's Choice. :becky2


----------



## Chris90

Rey mysterio finally


----------



## Trophies

Booyaka!


----------



## Pronk255

wwe still not saying where they're holding crown jewel lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

At least that delivered, I can go bed now


----------



## Mr PPV420

Becky's a super savage jeez.


----------



## Mox Girl

They said Crown Jewel is on at noon ET, so that means it's def still in SA. That means 4am my time, yayyy -_-


----------



## wkc_23

Kabraxal said:


> Trying toooo hard to get Becky heat... and it still isn’t working. Give up WWE. Go with Becky as the bad ass fans cheer.


She's like opposite version of Roman Reigns :lol


----------



## Catsaregreat

Queen Becky rides again


----------



## RamPaige

WWE thought having Becky diss Edge would turn the fans against her. All it did was make them cheer even louder for her than they did before.


----------



## SAMCRO

Kabraxal said:


> Trying toooo hard to get Becky heat... and it still isn’t working. Give up WWE. Go with Becky as the bad ass fans cheer.


Tbf they did stop making her shit on the crowd, so i think its fine the way it is with her. Keep going with her being a mean bitch and just let the fans love her for it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Saudi Arabia is the country that must not be named.


----------



## Chris22

My favourite Mysterio moment was when Batista turned on him (i think it was Bragging Rights) and was like "You were supposed to be my FRIEND!!!!"


----------



## RamPaige

I bet Becky could insult the likes of Stone Cold and The Rock and the fans would still cheer for her.


----------



## Mr PPV420

Lmao their is literally nothing they can do at this point to get Becky booed other that disrespecting the fans I love it.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Damn I miss Eddie


----------



## bradatar

Sooo taker is main eventing? Fuck that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RamPaige

Wow, I Actually forgot The New Day were the Tag Team Champions.


----------



## FrankenTodd

I’ve tried but I just can’t hate New Day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## WWEfan4eva

RamPaige said:


> WWE thought having Becky diss Edge would turn the fans against her. All it did was make them cheer even louder for her than they did before.


Just wait til Becky feuds with Naomi, Going to try it again to get her heat


----------



## bradatar

Booker tapping King is an instant gif 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Becky is she who will not be booed. She gets cheered for a line designed to get her booed. Listen to the people, Vince.


----------



## Himiko

No matter how stupid whatever he says is, whenever Booker T laughs, I can’t help but laugh with him


----------



## Joseph92

For a minuted there I thought Booker and King were just going to sit there and not say anything the whole time.


----------



## Chris22

I'd love Cesaro & Sheamus to actually win tonight.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Was Lawler sleep?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roblewis87

So Rey is headlining tonight? I presume the Undertaker segment is next?


----------



## Mordecay

bradatar said:


> Sooo taker is main eventing? Fuck that.


Probably Mysterio match


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## roblewis87

sad that the iiconics greatest moment will be winning in Australia, they are capable of more.


----------



## Therapy

Oof, that was a rough bump


----------



## Chris22

The way Cesaro landed on his neck there freaked me out!!


----------



## Stormbringer

Did Big E kill himself?!


----------



## Switchblade Club

That was a crazy bump from Cesaro, right on his head lol


----------



## Pronk255

bradatar said:


> Sooo taker is main eventing? Fuck that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what do you expect from a company and fanbase stuck in the past?


----------



## roblewis87

one advert break before the match and two during it, really?


----------



## Mr PPV420

Lmao what's wrong with the King?


----------



## Pronk255

We still have Undertaker and Mysterio/Nakaumra after this.

How much time will each of those get?


----------



## Chris22

Taker ending the show? Just means i can switch off early just like i did for the Super ShowDown event.


----------



## dannybosa

The fuck ?


----------



## RamPaige

WWEfan4eva said:


> Just wait til Becky feuds with Naomi, Going to try it again to get her heat


Well when that day comes I'll enjoy Becky mocking Naomi's dances and her catchphrase "glow" while the fans eat it up entirely.


----------



## bradatar

Random Big Show appearance hahahahaha and how did they not see him in a year??? What about Orton??? Hahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23

Big Show heel turn #4892364872346287438


----------



## Pronk255

Big Show coming down is so fucking random lol


----------



## dannybosa

26TH HEEL TURN


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Heel Turn #343243240932843804380 :kobelol


----------



## Chris22

The Bar actually won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal

Great swerve. I liked it. But I like the Bar sooooo...


----------



## Trophies

Also celebrating is Big Show with his 1000th heel turn.


----------



## Joseph92

Random heel turn number 1,000,000,000 for Big Show.


----------



## Mordecay

Big Show turn, nothing new


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Big Show heel turn 1000 leads to The Bar becoming the New SmackDown tag champions!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

NO MORE NEW DAY AS CHAMPS!

CESARO BEST TAG TEAM WRESTLER IN WWE HISTORY?


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL at Big Show's twenty millionth heel turn :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Very good match and the right winner. :mark


----------



## RamPaige

So that's... heel turn 7835?


----------



## Pronk255

new day vs the bar and big show at crown jewel


----------



## Ace

Reading through this show sounds awful.

Didn't raw 1000 or whatever have Punk turning on Rock? Here we've had zero storyline movement or big moments. No wonder the show is tanking. Nothing of significance happens or matters.


----------



## Stormbringer

Pronk255 said:


> what do you expect from a company and fanbase stuck in the past?


Can't really blame the fans when WWE can't consistently put on a compelling show. But the legends can turn it up and be as entertaining as we remember.


----------



## taker1986

Heel turn 174567 by big show.


----------



## RamPaige

I've never seen such fake looking real hair.


----------



## Himiko

Who knew when Sheamus and Cesaro were randomly put in a tag team together that they’d end up becoming 5 time tag team champions


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Show turned again


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Good lord Cenas hair looks horrible :lmao


----------



## bradatar

Jawns hair ❤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace

Here's hoping the show gets booted from fox. Certainly deserves it.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I can't stop staring at his news anchor hair.


----------



## Pronk255

hopefully cena cuts his hair after his movie is done filiming


----------



## Kabraxal

Sounded like no one cared about Cena. Some decade long face of the company...


----------



## Mr PPV420

Rey Rey!!


----------



## FrankenTodd

Thuganomics Cena ruled.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko

That hair has added about 15 years to John Cena’s face


----------



## Mordecay

Oldertaker closing the show fpalm


----------



## roblewis87

Rock via Tweet and Cena via Video. Shame really.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Rey still looks great.


----------



## Pronk255

roblewis87 said:


> Rock via Tweet and Cena via Video. Shame really.


I believe Cena is in China filming a movie. Not sure what Rock is doing, but he shows up every few years only now, it seems.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Now the Bar is Champs

Have Becky join them


----------



## Catsaregreat

Nak about to take another fat L


----------



## Himiko

I was dreading the Nikki/Ronda story but it’s actually shaping up to be a really good one. Everything the fans want the women’s division to get away from vs everything they want it to be about.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Raw could have been 2 hours this week. SmackDown should have been 3 hours.

Rey looks great!


----------



## Mordecay

Pronk255 said:


> I believe Cena is in China filming a movie. Not sure what Rock is doing, but he shows up every few years only now, it seems.


He is in the UK filming that Fast and Furious spin off atm


----------



## DGenerationMC

We didn't get Rey v Okada, but this'll do.


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Pronk255

18 mins to go and we still have nakamura/rey then the undertaker..


----------



## Chris22

I'd rather Cesaro win some singles championships but another tag title run can't hurt.

A shame Nakamura is a jobber now, even as US Champion.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

About time that Taker, a _Smackdown_ star, showed up for the show.


----------



## roblewis87

I thought the rock was filming the Hobbs spin off and Cena is in China filming with Jackie Chan, thus the hair, he has to keep it for another two months.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Commercial plus Taker's entrance alone taking at least 3 minutes... this is gonna have to be a sprint.


----------



## bradatar

WrestlingOracle said:


> Commercial plus Taker's entrance alone taking at least 3 minutes... this is gonna have to be a sprint.




Low blow incoming


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko

So many of the titles are so irrelevant at the moment, the women’s championships feel like the only relevant titles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Nak should destroy this super junior.


----------



## -XERO-

FrankenTodd said:


> Thuganomics Cena ruled.


Yep.












Kabraxal said:


> Sounded like no one cared about Cena. Some decade long face of the company...


Nope.


----------



## roblewis87

surely Rey has to get the offense in but have Nak lose in a squash isnt going to work either, yep low blow dq finish.


----------



## roblewis87

Taker is literally going to come out and say RIP and then the show ends.


----------



## Mox Girl

I think this show is going over for sure, cos our TV listings says it's ending at 10 past the hour?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

No chance in hell that Nak wins this.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Mickie :mark:


----------



## bradatar

Lio and Bob on Mickie ok ok 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankenTodd

Ambrose Girl said:


> I think this show is going over for sure, cos our TV listings says it's ending at 10 past the hour?




It has to if we’re to fit in Undertaker’s entrance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar

Awful ending is taker gonna sprint to the ring?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Headliner

Holy crap Mysterio won clean:sodone


----------



## Stormbringer

Sooo Mickie was on Apollo's back as he did push ups and is with Lashley and Lio?

*BLACKED*


----------



## Pronk255

Five of the guys in the world cup are 10 years past their prime.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Not Enough time for Taker


----------



## Mordecay

When everyone in the "World Cup" is american fpalm :heston


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

So the tournament is a bunch of old guys and Seth and Miz.


----------



## AngryConsumer

In before this show ends with Taker telling HHH/HBK they will RIP.


----------



## roblewis87

They are literally rushing the taker entrance because they are running over!


----------



## Mox Girl

That was one of his shorter entrances :lmao


----------



## FrankenTodd

Da fuck this is the fastest I’ve ever seen Undertaker walk the aisle and I’ve seen it 37,0000 times.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol its gonna be 8:05 by the time Taker gets to the ring.


----------



## Pronk255

three minutes to go and taker just got in the ring lol


----------



## Stormbringer

Why didn't they just teleport Undertaker into the ring?


----------



## Trophies

Evolution should’ve beat down Taker.


----------



## roblewis87

I really hope Taker makes one more appearance in the UK, Id defo go to see before he actually retires this time.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Well that was pointless.


----------



## Mox Girl

LMAO wow Taker went all way to DC just for that :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol i knew thats all he was gonna say, fucking pathetic, fuck these Taker promos man.


----------



## Pronk255

what a waste to bring undertaker in just to do that shit.

it was a fun show but a clusterfuck.


----------



## Switchblade Club

Another pointless segment for a match no one cares about


----------



## birthday_massacre

what a waste lol


----------



## Prayer Police

"Crown Jewel"
Crowd: "Booooooo!"


----------



## Kabraxal

Lackluster finale.

But boos for Crown Jewel! One positive.


----------



## bradatar

Loved the show but knew they ran out of time. Oh well. Baristas promo was really good as was Becky’s. Matches were fun. Fuck it, good time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

With 30 seconds to spare :squirtle


----------



## FrankenTodd

Ambrose Girl said:


> LMAO wow Taker went all way to DC just for that :lmao




But not for free! Haha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate

:lol :lol :lol

That episode was a fucking fail.


----------



## Stormbringer

Dat new hip got Taker out there fast as Hell!


Was the crowd really booing Crown Jewel?


----------



## FITZ

I really hope the Undertaker turns around and does a little more than that for the live fans. That was comical.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

What a complete joke Taker's cameo was. :heston


----------



## Headliner

What a useless ass Taker appearance.:lmao

This entire creative team is a bunch of morons. Triple H included :sodone


----------



## Himiko

That’s it? The main event of Smackdown 1000 is Undertaker saying one sentence about a match that’s been promoted on Raw for a PPV?!


----------



## SAMCRO

All Taker's promos have been relegated to (Insert superstars name)____ Rest...In... Peace *Leaves*.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

Hoped for better. Bruh a little bit lazy writing as usual but it is what it is. Some good there though.


----------



## Blissfit85

Becky was the highlight yet again.


----------



## roblewis87

Hahah he literally had a sentence to say ending in rest in peace, oh wwe. Guess Batista spoke a bit too long, still that opening segment could have been 5 minutes and covered everything they did in 15.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Becky and Batista's cuisine reigned supreme. LOL at the waste of tv time that Taker was. :trips8


----------



## Mox Girl

I still say the show should have been 3 hours. Then they could have fit more people in and Taker might have gotten to talk about being on Smackdown instead of saying one sentence.


----------



## Mr PPV420

Underwhelming ending to what was a fun show.


----------



## the_hound

so you could have hhh attack taker or hbk super kick him, FFS does this company know how to build up matches any more with out the usual, i hate you you hate me lets fight or have rematch after rematch after rematch for 5 weeks straight


----------



## -XERO-

That was it. lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052378801047404545


Stormbringer said:


> Why didn't they just teleport Undertaker into the ring?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Average SD episode tbh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

If WWE were fan friendly, they would have Taker come out again and do a real promo.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Becky fucking Lynch was the highlight of the show, she's so fucking amazing.

Everything else sucked though, besides Batista.


----------



## roblewis87

I feel bad for Taker really. 

The Cena match at Mania worked because it was barely around three minutes and job done, he can still go in that time. 
The match with Rusev wasn't even that bad, bit longer but he didn't have to go too crazy in that one. 
The match with HHH in OZ, what were they thinking making it go for half an hour. For all the HBK antics (Kane was missing) but still 30 minutes, bit much. 
Now we get one liner promotions about Crown Jewel, much prefered his pep talk on Smackdown before Survivor Series, he should have spoke about that for 2 minutes over promoting the tag match.


----------



## Stormbringer

Did Charlotte's tit pop out tonight?


----------



## FrankenTodd

FITZ said:


> I really hope the Undertaker turns around and does a little more than that for the live fans. That was comical.




I thought the same thing. Those fans seeing Undertaker for the first time live didn’t get the full experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Taker needs to call it a day and let the business go. It's long overdue. unkout


----------



## SAMCRO

Its supposed to be about Smackdown, yet Taker came out to say 1 sentence promoting his match at crown jewel that no ones wants to see, nice...


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052378861483253760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052379722334777344


----------



## JAROTO

roblewis87 said:


> I feel bad for Taker really.
> 
> The Cena match at Mania worked because it was barely around three minutes and job done, he can still go in that time.
> The match with Rusev wasn't even that bad, bit longer but he didn't have to go too crazy in that one.
> The match with HHH in OZ, what were they thinking making it go for half an hour. For all the HBK antics (Kane was missing) but still 30 minutes, bit much.
> Now we get one liner promotions about Crown Jewel, much prefered his pep talk on Smackdown before Survivor Series, he should have spoke about that for 2 minutes over promoting the tag match.


I totally disagree with you.

I was at WM34 and loved Taker's return with the coat and hat burning. And Taker squashing Cena was epic.

The match against Rusev was decent. I don't see anything wrong with it.

I loved the match against HHH. An excellent brawl with 4 legends involved. I wish I was there.

What happened tonight was dumb. But I don't feel sorry for Taker... I feel sorry for the fans who paid to watch him. Unforgivable mistake by the producers.

BTW how much money has Taker earned for these appearances? Don't feel sorry for him... There's no reason.


----------



## Mordecay

2nd week in a row with no Iiconics :mj2

Giving me less and less reasons to watch


----------



## taker1986

Big disappointment, this is SD1000 and it sucked big time. No need for that opening segment, just a complete waste of 15mins, part of me wanted Austin to come out and give everyone a stunner, including Carmella. No Samoa Joe or Asuka either, both were hot earlier in the year, but couldn't even make it on the show, completely ruined characters. 

Big show turning heel was fitting as it's the 1000th time he's turned heel in his career. Miz/Rusev completely rushed and should've been given far more time, taker speech also rushed.

Evolution returning was cool, but I must say the star of the show was once again Becky, the best thing in WWE by miles right now.


----------



## Himiko

I always find Lana’s entrance so weird. She comes out to that music, and I keep expecting her to dance all classy and sexy and seductive... and then she starts doing the robot and the arm wave. Strange


----------



## DGenerationMC

I mean, at least have Nakamura nutshot Rey Rey and have Taker make the save to end the show........................


----------



## FrankenTodd

JAROTO said:


> I totally disagree with you.
> 
> 
> 
> I was at WM34 and loved Taker's return with the coat and hat burning. And Taker squashing Cena was epic.
> 
> 
> 
> The match against Rusev was decent. I don't see anything wrong with it.
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the match against HHH. An excellent brawl with 4 legends involved. I wish I was there.
> 
> 
> 
> What happened tonight was dumb. But I don't feel sorry for Taker... I feel sorry for the fans who paid to watch him. Unforgivable mistake by the producers.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW how much money has Taker earned for these appearances? Don't feel sorry for him... There's no reason.



Agree with all you said. Undertaker is getting paid and enjoying himself. This booking for tonight’s fans in attendance was like when you pay to see your favorite athlete but he’s not playing because it’s a “rest night.”




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO-

I actually meant to comment about Carmella earlier.

I'm starting to enjoy her (with Truth) now, and she looked SO damn good tonight.

I don't hate her anymore....



-XERO- said:


>


----------



## Stellar

Undertaker appearing on the thousandth episode of Smackdown, a show that he had a huge part in at one time, only to give a line about the Crown Jewel match was totally a waste of opportunity of using him for the fans to see live. Whoever came up with that tonight should be slapped honestly.

With that said, I really don't have much else negative about the show, other than the United States Champ. lost cleanly after he was missing in action for awhile. I get wanting Mysterio out there and winning a match for Crown Jewel but that wasn't well thought out. I already worry for Mysterio and how long he can survive in the WWE after that match.

The Bar winning the tag team titles is fine and I do like Big Show joining them, even though it feels like Braun/McIntyre/Ziggler a little even if they are not totally similar.

I did like the little "hint" that Batista gave of Triple H never beating him. Possibly Triple Hs match for WM next year. The Evolution thing was still pointless on SDL. Batista coming out on his own would have been fine.

Becky was great like usual.

As soon as I saw Steph. come out I started thinking that Shane was there and sure enough...

The show was okay. They could have made a lot more effort with it. I'm just kind of indifferent because I didn't expect too much considering WWEs lack of creativity now.


----------



## Ace

What a way to end SD 1000, Taker promoting a Raw match to go with the random Evolution appearance. If people didn't know SD was the b show before tonight, they certainly know it now.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

SAMCRO said:


> Its supposed to be about Smackdown, yet Taker came out to say 1 sentence promoting his match at crown jewel that no ones wants to see, nice...


_*To be fair it was just a anniversary show and not a full full roster one. Taker has been on Smackdown since day 1 and tonight was just to give the fans a treat to see him and that town loves The Undertaker. Even with promoting his match at Crown Jewel. The Undertaker is still a special attraction to all that is not on social media or on the web.*_


----------



## Ace

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> SAMCRO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its supposed to be about Smackdown, yet Taker came out to say 1 sentence promoting his match at crown jewel that no ones wants to see, nice...
> 
> 
> 
> _*To be fair it was just a anniversary show and not a full full roster one. Taker has been on Smackdown since day 1 and tonight was just to give the fans a treat to see him and that town loves The Undertaker. Even with promoting his match at Crown Jewel. The Undertaker is still a special attraction to all that is not on social media or on the web.*_
Click to expand...

 Honestly fuck Taker.

For taking the spotlight and for doing nothing with it. Let's hope the next generation of legends aren't as selfish as this fucker.


----------



## Magnum721

bradatar said:


> Dave is proof you don’t need scripts to produce gold
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dave is proof that the good mic workers should never have scripts. Give em bullet points and let em rip man


----------



## JAROTO

Ace said:


> Honestly fuck Taker.
> 
> For taking the spotlight and for doing nothing with it. Let's hope the next generation of legends aren't as selfish as this fucker.


Taking the spotlight? The guy was 2 min there. What about the McMahons in a 15min horrible segment with R-Truth and Carmella?


----------



## Ace

JAROTO said:


> Taking the spotlight? The guy was 2 min there. What about the McMahons in a 15min horrible segment with R-Truth and Carmella?


 Not for tonight, but in general. He should have retired 6 years ago and is only coming for a pay check. The fucker doesn't even put the future over. Not going to count Roman because everyone puts him over and he doesn't become any bigger.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Ace said:


> Honestly fuck Taker.
> 
> For taking the spotlight and for doing nothing with it. Let's hope the next generation of legends aren't as selfish as this fucker.


_*
This is Taker's last run as a part timer. He didn't hog the spotlight tonight. He really didn't. He was only in the ring for 2 minutes. Plus all the other times that he has been around really wasn't on his call or fault. It is Vince's fault for calling him every month or every year just to have him show up. Vince's fault for refusing to create new stars. If you want to call anyone selfish, you better point that finger towards Vince McMahon Jr. *_


----------



## HiddenFlaw

lol at taker


----------



## JAROTO

Ace said:


> Not for tonight, but in general. He should have retired 6 years ago.


He is not the problem. Out of all these years, how many minutes has Taker stole from the regular roster? The new guys have been booked horrible. Look what they have done with Balor, Rollins, Joe, Nakamura, Roode, etc... Blame Vince not Taker. 

And if Taker retired in 2012, people would have complained about him never facing Lesnar, Punk, Cena, Sting etc at WM...Sure some of the matches weren't what we expected or actually never happend. But the main reason was the booking. It's all about the bad booking. We are going to miss Taker, he is one of the few guys left with personality.


----------



## Hephaesteus

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> So the tournament is a bunch of old guys and Seth and Miz.


Basically nostalgia with miz zig and rollins there to take bumps/ do major spots


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The only real problem was the overindulgent booking of the McMahon's, HHH included. Way too much time was allotted to their segments, time that could have been used for Miz/Rusev and for Taker to have a meaningful segment. The McMahons have no idea what keep it pithy means. MOTN was Bar/New Day and Becky and Batista held my interest the most. Show was fine but I preferred the last few weeks to this mostly fluff show.


----------



## ClintDagger

JAROTO said:


> And if Taker retired in 2012, people would have complained about him never facing Lesnar, Punk, Cena, Sting etc at WM


But I think that’s sort of the point. Better to go out too early and leave people wanting more versus hang on too long and having people cringe at how old you are and how you can’t wrestle at a high level anymore.


----------



## WindPhoenix

Edge was looking at his career in retrospect actively trying to dissuade Becky from going down the same route.

Becky's story is great. The story that they are telling is that if Becky doesn't reconcile with Charlotte she will go down a dark lonely path kinda like Edge went in his Ultimate Opportunist days.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Ace said:


> Not for tonight, but in general. He should have retired 6 years ago and is only coming for a pay check. The fucker doesn't even put the future over. Not going to count Roman because everyone puts him over and he doesn't become any bigger.


While I agree he should have already retired - In all fairness he is almost never there. Him showing up 2-4 times a year isn't holding anyone down. He's just a special attraction type guy at this point.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

I really enjoyed the show despite popular belief it could have used more time though.


----------



## Psychosocial

Man, I thought SSD felt rushed the other week. This was the most rushed wrestling program I've ever seen in my life. That GM backstage segment literally lasted 10 seconds and you couldn't hear a word they said over the entrance music that was playing, they even cut off midway through a beatdown in one of the more prominent storylines on SD in recent times. I've never seen those two things happen before, this episode was the epitome of rushed TV.

Both tag matches were decent, particularly the second one even if Show's heel turn made little sense but then again they all have so not too surprising there. It's just a way to get another legend on the Crown Jewel card to please the Saudis, we'll probably get a 6 man tag for that event now. Hopefully a nice little story to brew from this too and it shouldn't be too much of a waste. I knew a title would change hands tonight, they always do on the landmark shows, but I was thinking it'd be the US title instead. Not displeased with The Bar winning it though, they can now amp up their feud with New Day for a bit and then reintroduce the Usos to the title scene. Shouldn't be too bad.

AJ/Bryan didn't gain any more heat from that match than before so it wasn't that effective, but definitely not as ineffective as WWE's latest attempt to get Becky booed by having her insult a HOF and fan favorite. She's too hot right now and cherished by the fans, it's just not going to work at all, no matter how much they force it. Once again the best thing on the show this week, despite all the returns and appearances tonight. She is the hottest thing in the company arguably after Ciampa, they better not have her drop the belt at Evolution. Charlotte's face run will just get a whole lot worse with fan treatment if it happens.

Miz/Rusev was pointless. Kurt Angle and Booker T's roles on the show were so irrelevant it was actually fantastic. And was Chimel's introduction for Edge piped in? :lol

The opening segment was a waste of time, I like Truth TV but using it to lead up to a McMahon break dance session is unnecessary. They didn't have to bring out Austin but at least attempt to make it more entertaining. And for all the shitting on Vince I see here, he still gets worshiped and his theme gets sung when he enters an arena lol. He is still treated like a god by wrestling fans and probably always be.

Evolution reuniting felt weird with Orton's current character and HHH's involvement in DX but it was entertaining albeit a bit lengthy. Loved the sly burns though lol. Very cool to see Batista and him teasing a match with Triple H was what I wanted out of this so we got something out of it for the future at least. Would have been nice if Orton attacked Flair and Batista-HHH went at it for a bit, but there just wasn't enough time to build to that point, unfortunately. For what it was, it was pretty good.

Mysterio beating Nakamura would have been better as a US open challenge match, but it is what it is. Nakamura's reign has been a disaster, he's got to drop that belt ASAP. Rey showed some nice inventive stuff, hopefully he'll look even better when he's in the ring with someone who actually gives a toss.

I was disappointed that Taker's promo turned out that way and that he didn't even mention SD to close the show, but I can't blame him at all here. He made a quicker entrance than usual and said one line before going back and even then he barely got all that in seconds before the show ended. He literally had zero time to do anything other than say RIP. I feel bad for the fans there seeing him for the first time, but don't blame him, he's not the one producing the show or the segments after all.

They made a huge mistake to not make this show 3 hours. It didn't need to be a permanent move to 3 hours like RAW had after their 1000th episode, but at least this special episode should have gotten more time. A lot of SD talent like Joe, Asuka, Almas, etc. didn't even get to appear on the show and the appearances of McCool and Torrie were scrapped too. Imagine Rock and Cena actually _were_ there, it'd have been even more rushed.

Decent show, but harmed by the limited time they had for every segment/match. Still had fun though, especially as it's the last time I probably watch SD live for a while due to real life obligations.


----------



## Ucok

I thought it will be special like RAW 1000 such another big match tease like they did to CM Punk vs The Rock or Brock vs Triple H


----------



## RainmakerV2

I'd pay good money to see Batista drop AJ Styles and take the belt.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Thank god I had low expectations for this special 1000 show. Knowing how they handed Raw 25. It just felt like a normal show with just a few legends that were special guest. :lol *_


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Mordecay said:


> 2nd week in a row with no Iiconics :mj2
> 
> Giving me less and less reasons to watch


I seriously feel like you are s troll. That group is boring and atrocious


----------



## HankHill_85

It was about what I expected. Some shots of nostalgia to pop the crowd while advancing a few current feuds and at least one headline occurrence, what with The Bar winning the tag belts.

However, that ending was flatter than the crowd during an Alicia Fox entrance. Taker said one sentence, which was really nothing of substance and literally the same thing that was said in the video package on Raw. When his music started playing again, it was like 'what the fuck'? I kept waiting for *something* interesting to happen, like HBK out of nowhere with a superkick to avenge the chokeslam in Australia.

It represented part of the problem in the WWE today when it comes to the divide between the old guard and the younger lions. Vince will trot Taker out there to end the show and basically do NOTHING, yet something like a tag title change couldn't have gone on last?

The show was fine, I just would've slotted Taker to go on a lot earlier in the night instead of ending the show on such a flat note.


----------



## Morrison17

Feminist bullshit is through the roof.

1st Ronda on RAW, now Lana on SD.

Can we just revese genders here and see the reaction?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> I seriously feel like you are s troll. That group is boring and atrocious


_*Sadly, he is not trolling. He really likes The Iconics as well as I do but I was glad that they were not on the joke of a show. :lol *_


----------



## shadows123

So Evolution Triple H wants a match up/has a showdown with Batista..while DX Triple H is feuding with Undertaker... Talk about being a selfless promoter :hunter

So 15 mins of Mcmahons putting themselves over in one segment and 15 minutes of Triple H in another...out of a 2 hr show...bravo.. Atleast they had the cutting edge segment which i thought was nicely done....


----------



## emerald-fire

That was quite a good show. Miles better than Raw 25th Anniversary. It really could've done with an extra hour or even half hour though.


----------



## KingofKings1524

As someone who flew hundreds of miles to see this, I wasn’t disappointed. Hell of a show. And I will always laugh at Taker being on my flight and uttering way more words at baggage claim than what he mustered on 1000. I will most certainly be back for the last Raw before Mania.



Ambrose Girl said:


> LMAO wow Taker went all way to DC just for that :lmao


I heard the production crew say “ran long, ran long!”right before Taker came out. They completely mismanaged their time tonight.



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Thank god I had low expectations for this special 1000 show. Knowing how they handed Raw 25. It just felt like a normal show with just a few legends that were special guest. :lol *_


English good. Much reaction to post.


----------



## Buhalovski

The show was nothing special imo, just your regular hyped up event. Highlights of the night for me - Batista and Becky.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Yeah, Batista and the Cutting Edge (They dragged poor Edge into this, trying to get Becky hated, which of course, failed) were my favorite parts. Don't know what to continue expecting out of Styles/Bryan, but I'm also enjoying the progression, thus far.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

emerald-fire said:


> That was quite a good show. Miles better than Raw 25th Anniversary. It really could've done with an extra hour or even half hour though.


I thought they did an excellent job. Seems mad that it didn't have the extra hour, shows what WWE think of SD when they can't organise an extra hour with USA for a one-off for the blue brand.

Was a blessing in disguise that it was kept regular length though, forced WWE to be economical with their time to get everyone they could on. So there wasn't really any crap filler. The Miz vs. Rusev match was insulting short, but I liked everything else.

Truth TV with the McMahons was a fun, lighthearted segment. Putting the McMahons out there, along with the nice opening video, gave a big sense of importance to the episode.

AJ/Bryan vs. Usos was a nice way to advance the WWE Title feud and provide a nice dose of wrestling action to the show. Nothing mindblowing, but it was encouraging to have AJ in the opener rather than slotted mid-show... if he can't be last, first is the better spotlight.

Evolution segment was really well done. Wise move to let Batista handle the bulk of it in his hometown. Don't have a desire to see HHH vs. Batista really, but mic work like that is bound to suck me in if that's where we're headed for Mania 35.

Edge played his role very well in the Cutting Edge, as did Becky. It sucks that WWE is so hard-headed about the alignments of both Charlotte and Becky though.

New Day vs. Bar was a needed quality dose of wrestling. Fuck Big Show and his millionth heel turn though.

Rey vs. Shinsuke felt like a teaser for something greater down the road. Seemed a tad clunky at first but they got each other's rhythm as time went on, I really enjoyed it.

Taker is the king of doing nothing in his appearances. He might be even worse than Brock for that, at least Brock's entrances aren't 5 mins long.

Overall, very entertaining show. If HHH or HBK had attacked Taker instead of that pointless "Rest In Peace" line, I'd be singing it's praises from the rooftops. Might just sing it from the balcony instead.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*The only good part of this show as Evolution and The Cutting Edge. The rest was just boring and non entertaining. Though I did miss seeing Teddy Long and Johnny Ace on my screen. *


----------



## MC

I liked the show. Only skipped the Edge stuff because he sucks and I don't care about Becky vs Charlotte. I liked the McMahon bit as well. Some nice comedy to open the show. The opening tag match was a fun surprise, wishing that they had a longer match, nevertheless this was a good match. Saw a lot of people complaining about Bryan taking the pin but he should've took the win here. AJ is the champion - or at least that's what I think. Evolution was a highlight. Everyone promos were good except HHH's and that Flair joke was hilarious :lol. The main event was solid. Didn't expect anything other than what we got so I'm happy. Don't care about Undertaker. The pacing of the show was terrible in the middle part. No entrances for Miz and Rusev. A minute match and you cut away in the middle of the angle afterwards. Poor Rusev. 



KingofKings1524 said:


> Keep jacking off to Bryan and his multiple kicks. We all love how hip you are to all of this.


Bruh, get over yourself :mj4 It's embarrassing.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Rookie of the Year said:


> Edge played his role very well in the Cutting Edge, as did Becky. *It sucks that WWE is so hard-headed about the alignments of both Charlotte and Becky though.*


But would that really be beneficial to Becky if they changed the alignment? Most want Becky as the face and Charlotte as the heel. If Charlotte was the heel could Becky really keep the same attitude that has made her character entertaining? The best thing to do is keep this feud going until TLC. I imagine Charlotte will win the title and then drop it back to Becky in a ladder match. After that Charlotte can move over to RAW and Becky can keep her run going.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

The Boy Wonder said:


> But would that really be beneficial to Becky if they changed the alignment? Most want Becky as the face and Charlotte as the heel. If Charlotte was the heel could Becky really keep the same attitude that has made her character entertaining? The best thing to do is keep this feud going until TLC. I imagine Charlotte will win the title and then drop it back to Becky in a ladder match. After that Charlotte can move over to RAW and Becky can keep her run going.


I wouldn't change a thing about Becky's attitude towards Charlotte. The problem is how WWE thinks faces have to be. Like hell should Becky be all smiley and happy. Have Becky be cocky, have her call Charlotte a bitch, and let the fans cheer all that, with a positive spin put on it by Phillips and Saxton. Then Charlotte can be the entitled queen that she's much better at playing instead of trying to claim the moral high ground.

Austin and Rock were cocky assholes as faces. They were still super popular. The PG rating shouldn't mean that every face is a pushover. Keep Becky the way she is, and embrace the reaction she's getting.


----------



## Ryder92

WindPhoenix said:


> Edge was looking at his career in retrospect actively trying to dissuade Becky from going down the same route.
> 
> Becky's story is great. The story that they are telling is that if Becky doesn't reconcile with Charlotte she will go down a dark lonely path kinda like Edge went in his Ultimate Opportunist days.


Only he is married to Beth Phoenix and is still great friends with Christian. He isn't looking at all his titles by himself.:smile2:


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Rookie of the Year said:


> I wouldn't change a thing about Becky's attitude towards Charlotte. The problem is how WWE thinks faces have to be. Like hell should Becky be all smiley and happy. Have Becky be cocky, have her call Charlotte a bitch, and let the fans cheer all that, with a positive spin put on it by Phillips and Saxton. Then Charlotte can be the entitled queen that she's much better at playing instead of trying to claim the moral high ground.
> 
> Austin and Rock were cocky assholes as faces. They were still super popular. The PG rating shouldn't mean that every face is a pushover. Keep Becky the way she is, and embrace the reaction she's getting.


Yeah a big problem is the announcers spinning things to fit a narrative. Right now this is probably the worst the announcing as ever been in WWE. I think a big reason why WWE will not turn Charlotte heel in this Becky feud is because they'll have her play that entitled queen character against Ronda for WM 35. 

Becky's done great as a heel. I think she's good enough that she can make people care about Asuka once again. That needs to be the match for WM 35.


----------



## fabi1982

Honestly I just can laugh thinking about RAW 25. Compared to that Smackdown1000 was even more awesome. There you see how you can have a special show in two hours and even have a decent amount of wrestling in it.

Of course the McMahons will have such a segment and they deserve it, especially Vince. And I liked how funny it was and how everyone played his/her role good.

Of course you cant have so much wrestling when you have to stick all the legends in 2h, but the AJ/Bryan vs Usos match was for the AJ vs Bryan feud and it did good. And no one want to see a long Rusev vs Miz match, so this was done fast and had the aftermath of furthering the feud between Aiden and Rusev, so good as well.

Cutting Edge was great, Becky and Charlotte is the feud right now and they do it so so well.

Tag title change was done well and I laughed hard for Big Shows 1000000000000000000th turn, you just need to love it. good match as well to be honest.

Rey looked so much better in shape than at "All in", I dont know if they used a different Rey there, but this Rey looks like a 1000 bucks at least and again you cant have a 20 mins classic in a 2h show, but decent match.

Evolution was just great nostaliga, even if they were on RAW bla bla, but just great moment. The tease for Batista vs HHH was a nice touch, dont mind this match for WM, so they dont have to waste two talents to job to HHH and Batista, have Batista job to HHH 

The only thing which was wired was this Undertaker segment, this character just doesnt work anymore. Why dont have at least HHH do something when he clearly is in the arena?

But anyways a great great show and I hope to god that they will beat the RAW ratings.


----------



## chronoxiong

I'm with many others on what they enjoyed from Smackdown 1000. Opening segment with Vince was done for comedy and Carmella was looking hot. Sucks that the let's not let AJ Styles main event continues to be in effect though. I have no problem with the Usos beating Styles and Bryan. That Evolution promo was good to as we just have to ignore Triple H hopping from DX to Evolution. And that Randy Orton's current character does not fit this reunion. But he sure made sure he looked like his younger self here though. Batista deserves another shot in the company and I enjoyed his promo the most. 

The Cutting Edge segment was good too just because its awesome to see this persona of Becky. Charlotte continues to not get cheered over Becky. And to make this show memorable, got to have to a Title change. Could careless for Big Show's 1000th heel turn, but dont mind the Bar becoming new Tag Team Champs. Rey Misterio/Shinsuke was okay and I'm cool with Rey winning. Just feel like this Title reign of Shinsuke is so dead now which is sad. And lol at the Undertaker's appearance. That was so quick it was probably quicker than his entrance.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Hunter's expression changing after what Big Dave said at the end of the Evolution reunion was definitely the highlight of the episode. :banderas

( Also Orton's reaction to ^that... :lmao )


----------



## Not Lying

Becky vs Charlotte is without doubt the feud of the year.

Been going on for 2 months now and not a single boring segment or match.


----------



## njcam

SD 1000th was so boring..... weeks/months of hype for that rubbish. The only good moment was the Batista/Triple H match tease.

It says alot by WHO wasn't at Smackdown 1000th.


----------



## Mordecay

The Definition of Technician said:


> Becky vs Charlotte is without doubt the feud of the year.
> 
> Been going on for 2 months now and not a single boring segment or *match*.


About that...

And you are right abou feud of the year main roster wise, because in all of WWE there is feud way better than that one, where the segments just as good and matches that actually lived up to the hype


----------



## Brock

Rey looked good.

Nice seeing Batista.

Taker: "Rest In Peace, HHH.......Oh not the Evolution HHH that was on earlier, the DX one who wasn't here earlier".


----------



## Not Lying

Mordecay said:


> About that...
> 
> And you are right abou feud of the year main roster wise, because in all of WWE there is feud way better than that one, where the segments just as good and matches that actually lived up to the hype


Well, not all the matches of Ciampa/Gargano lived up to the hype..

and I would say most people greatly enjoyed the matches for Charlotte/Becky, especially if you like technical wrestling, they've had 3 matches and none of them are similar to the other, I really liked the match in Australia it was flowing so well but it got cut short with a screwy finish. I have Flair/Bex at HIAC #2 women's MOTY behind Asuka/Flair.

As far the Ciampa/Gargano feud, I do have a small problem with it. I agree it's a great feud and all, but I think it's quite overrated just because I feel it got super intense from the get go, with no real reason to kickstart it. 
Like Ciampa just turned because "Gargano was holding him back" and then they went from to 1 to 100 in a blink of an eye. I love how the feud developed, I just don't particularly agree with how it started, and I mean Ciampa looked so bitter and evil by attacking Gargano and costing Gargano the title for really no reason.. like what's the underlying reason? 
If you tell me now that Ciampa is just an evil psychopath, I will agree with you about this feud being the FOTY, but by that logic Ciampa will never ever be a face again. He is simply an evil psychopath, because I can't find the reason he did all those despicable things to Gargano. It was just like "let's make them really hate each other" and then they took the ball and ran with it..


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Mordecay said:


> About that...
> 
> And you are right abou feud of the year main roster wise, because in all of WWE there is feud way better than that one, where the segments just as good and matches that actually lived up to the hype





Meltzer rated their HIAC match 3.75 stars. That's pretty good. The other matches ended on fuck finishes. A 3.75 is higher then every singles PPV Sasha vs Charlotte match. Becky is also injured right now. When she was healthy like at HIAC Becky vs Charlotte was so close of getting what Asuka vs Charlotte got at WM.


WWE don't care about great matches. If Becky vs Charlotte was in NXT i'm sure they would get 4 stars every week. Vince cares about everything but good matches


----------



## candice-wrestling

I liked the show. Fav part was Cutting Edge with Becky & Charlotte! I liked the tease between Batista & HHH as well. I love Batista so I'm more than happy to see him back even if it is only for Mania. I wish Cena was there though just felt weird having an SD celebration without him since it's where he got his start.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead

It was exactly what I expected it to be. I really think the two hour run time hurt it, should have been three but oh well, doesnt matter. It was an anniversary episode and it worked. 

The lack of Joe bummed me out a lot. Is he injured?? Could have sworn he had the match with Miz against Bryan and Styles, what happened there??
The Batista promo was great, the comments to Flair and the HHH staredown made it worth watching the whole show. The Big show heel turn made me laugh and I honestly think that was the point. I loved the endless tribute to Eddie throughout the show. I don't have much negativity to spill, the Undertaker segment was what it was and I've never liked Rey, never will. Overall, worth watching but I'm ready to get back to normal next week. Becky was great as always and The Bar won, hell yeah. Split Big E from New Day and give him a singles run starting with Big Show. Next week will be great.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*DEM USO BOIS PINNING STYLES AND BRYAN :banderas*


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Just read the results. It sounded like a great show on paper... I'll have to watch highlights. 

Rey vs Shinsuke seems like a PPV match. Then Taker coming out wit Rey watching from the ring... oh the nostalgia!


----------



## Jedah

Well it was a solid show. Great Becky segment and I love that the Bar are tag champs, albeit with the millionth random Big Show turn.

But did anyone else feel a sickening feeling that Vince McMahon was cheered? Yes he built the company but he is the chief problem with it today and why it's so stagnant. I wish he would have gotten "please retire" chants.


----------



## Mordecay

The Definition of Technician said:


> Well, not all the matches of Ciampa/Gargano lived up to the hype..
> 
> and I would say most people greatly enjoyed the matches for Charlotte/Becky, especially if you like technical wrestling, they've had 3 matches and none of them are similar to the other, I really liked the match in Australia it was flowing so well but it got cut short with a screwy finish. I have Flair/Bex at HIAC #2 women's MOTY behind Asuka/Flair


The best Gargano/Ciampa match will arguably go down as one of the best matches in WWE history, while the other 2 are probably WWE MOTY contenders. The best Becky/Charlotte match so far wouldn't even be in the top 15 WWE matches this year.



> As far the Ciampa/Gargano feud, I do have a small problem with it. I agree it's a great feud and all, but I think it's quite overrated just because I feel it got super intense from the get go, with no real reason to kickstart it.
> Like Ciampa just turned because "Gargano was holding him back" and then they went from to 1 to 100 in a blink of an eye. I love how the feud developed, I just don't particularly agree with how it started, and I mean Ciampa looked so bitter and evil by attacking Gargano and costing Gargano the title for really no reason.. like what's the underlying reason?
> If you tell me now that Ciampa is just an evil psychopath, I will agree with you about this feud being the FOTY, but by that logic Ciampa will never ever be a face again. He is simply an evil psychopath, because I can't find the reason he did all those despicable things to Gargano. It was just like "let's make them really hate each other" and then they took the ball and ran with it..


I am not saying that the feud is perfect by any means, in fact I would even say that there were some points that it dragged for the sake of dragging, like I think Ciampa should have won the first one if they were going to keep the feud going. But what it helps the Gargano/Ciampa feud is that there was a clear heel and a clear babyface, unlike Charlotte and Becky, and I am not blaming the girls, that's the way it has been booked. And, as an overall package (matches, promos, brawls) Gargano/Ciampa is way superior.


----------



## shadows123

Did Batista say Triple H singlehandedly change this business :clap

And people think things will change completely for the better with Triple H and his buddies running the show :yas


----------



## Nolo King

Really disappointed by that Smackdown quite honestly.

Felt like a circle jerk for the older stars and did very little to progress what is going on currently. They just put feuds and stories aside for people that already had their time. I didn't even bother listening to the Undertaker's speech at the end. On a positive note, the matches were alright. Shinsuke/Rey did as well as I would imagine, which isn't saying much. Match of the night was easily the Bar against New Day, but of course people will be talking about that big guy.

Can't say I was too fond of it, but it was okay. 6/10


----------



## LA Park

Mordecay said:


> The best Gargano/Ciampa match will arguably go down as one of the best matches in WWE history, while the other 2 are probably WWE MOTY contenders. The best Becky/Charlotte match so far wouldn't even be in the top 15 WWE matches this year.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not saying that the feud is perfect by any means, in fact I would even say that there were some points that it dragged for the sake of dragging, like I think Ciampa should have won the first one if they were going to keep the feud going. But what it helps the Gargano/Ciampa feud is that there was a clear heel and a clear babyface, unlike Charlotte and Becky, and I am not blaming the girls, that's the way it has been booked. And, as an overall package (matches, promos, brawls) Gargano/Ciampa is way superior.


The Ciampa/Gargano feud is too cheesy and melodramatic.


----------



## Jokerface17

It didn’t really feel like what I was expecting. I guess I was anticipating something mor along the lines of Raw25 but it wasn’t bad. 
Rey being back is a good thing but the match felt underwhelming and the finish to me just felt flat.

Hands down though the best part of the night was Ortons expressions during the evolution segment


----------



## JustAName

Mordecay said:


> Is it just me or you can clearly see Randy saying "Oh shit" after HHH told him what Batista said?


It would have been much better if he had told that to Orton.. just saying, but that would be a feud starter so probably why it didn't happen



Joseph92 said:


> Random heel turn number 1,000,000,000 for Big Show.


It was actually heel turn 1000 in honor of Smackdown 1000


----------



## Mordecay

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> I seriously feel like you are s troll. That group is boring and atrocious


I wish I was, so it wouldn't suck so much to see them being treated like crap :mj2


----------



## Hillhank

I mean in all honesty it went pretty much exactly how I thought it would go


----------



## Jersey

It was so awkward seeing edge do his entrance without his pyro.


----------



## Heel To Face

It is funny HHH now trying to get back wins in feuds no one remembers. HHH was not over enough to win the feud with Taker or Batista back then. Now that he is in charge he is going to go over now 15 years later and we are supposed to care or thing it is a big deal. 

Good for you HHH, You deserve it.


----------



## Lariatoh!

WindPhoenix said:


> Edge was looking at his career in retrospect actively trying to dissuade Becky from going down the same route.
> 
> Becky's story is great. The story that they are telling is that if Becky doesn't reconcile with Charlotte she will go down a dark lonely path kinda like Edge went in his Ultimate Opportunist days.


I hate that sort of storyline, it's so shit. So a 12 time World Champion who lied, cheated and even married into becoming one the greatest in Smackdown history- regrets becoming a 12 time world champion.

So laaaaaaaaaaaaaame

You know what Becky,. it's better to be a never time Champion, no one remember you, but be a good person. Nope


----------



## WindPhoenix

Lariatoh! said:


> I hate that sort of storyline, it's so shit. So a 12 time World Champion who lied, cheated and even married into becoming one the greatest in Smackdown history- regrets becoming a 12 time world champion.
> 
> So laaaaaaaaaaaaaame
> 
> You know what Becky,. it's better to be a never time Champion, no one remember you, but be a good person. Nope


I think that he was trying to convey that, in the moment it felt great, but there was a sense of guilt and loneliness in the long-term as the result of his actions.

He was trying to stop Becky from going down the path he went. 

Becky blew off Edge in a way that mid 2000's Edge would have blown off current Edge. They did tease a darker character direction with Becky with the " I love myself" line.


----------



## Stadhart02

Batista to HHH "you've never beaten me" 

crowd "oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo"

totally unnecessary and so over the top from another poor WWE crowd 

as far as I am concerned the WWE crowds are now worse than the Impact Zone crowds used to be. They fucking ooooo at every little thing or chant "holy shit" at something that barely would have gotten a cheer a few years ago

everytime they zoom in on the crowd there are weirdos trying to do dances in their seats, hipsters with the usual pube beards or women who have been interested in wrestling for 5 minutes

mainstream wrestling along with everything else from films to games to football has been gentrified and it makes things fucking awful

rant over


----------



## Psychosocial

Stadhart02 said:


> Batista to HHH "you've never beaten me"
> 
> crowd "oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo"
> 
> totally unnecessary and so over the top from another poor WWE crowd
> 
> as far as I am concerned the WWE crowds are now worse than the Impact Zone crowds used to be. They fucking ooooo at every little thing or chant "holy shit" at something that barely would have gotten a cheer a few years ago
> 
> everytime they zoom in on the crowd there are weirdos trying to do dances in their seats, hipsters with the usual pube beards or women who have been interested in wrestling for 5 minutes
> 
> mainstream wrestling along with everything else from films to games to football has been gentrified and it makes things fucking awful
> 
> rant over


You're not you when you're hungry.


----------



## UniversalGleam

did they mention eddie at all?

overall I felt like the evolution part was abit forced considering they were never a smackdown stable though it was pretty cool to get somewhat of a taste of randy orton being more like the legend killer era again and ric was looking healthier plus it was a better reaction for batista than it was in 2014 so at least he got that.


----------



## Chelsea

HHH getting his wins back against Undertaker and Batista... :beckylol

He will probably also get his wins back against Bryan and Seth someday.


----------



## The Game

Stadhart02 said:


> Batista to HHH "you've never beaten me"
> 
> crowd "oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo"
> 
> totally unnecessary and so over the top from another poor WWE crowd
> 
> as far as I am concerned the WWE crowds are now worse than the Impact Zone crowds used to be. They fucking ooooo at every little thing or chant "holy shit" at something that barely would have gotten a cheer a few years ago
> 
> everytime they zoom in on the crowd there are weirdos trying to do dances in their seats, hipsters with the usual pube beards or women who have been interested in wrestling for 5 minutes
> 
> mainstream wrestling along with everything else from films to games to football has been gentrified and it makes things fucking awful
> 
> rant over


The fact that you're so outraged by an 'oooo' is so hilarious but it is what makes the wrestling fanbase one of the worst. No matter what happens wrestling fans will never be happy and there will always be something to complain about. Would you rather a dead crowd? You sound ridiculous.


----------



## AlternateDemise

Stadhart02 said:


> Batista to HHH "you've never beaten me"
> 
> crowd "oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo"
> 
> totally unnecessary and so over the top from another poor WWE crowd
> 
> as far as I am concerned the WWE crowds are now worse than the Impact Zone crowds used to be. They fucking ooooo at every little thing or chant "holy shit" at something that barely would have gotten a cheer a few years ago
> 
> everytime they zoom in on the crowd there are weirdos trying to do dances in their seats, hipsters with the usual pube beards or women who have been interested in wrestling for 5 minutes
> 
> mainstream wrestling along with everything else from films to games to football has been gentrified and it makes things fucking awful
> 
> rant over


I don't see what's wrong with an audience actively being involved in a segment and giving the appropriate response to a situation like this. The audience responding in this matter made perfect sense given the circumstances. There was nothing wrong with it at all. 

Sometimes you want audiences to be over the top. You want them to be too invested. It's 10x better than an audience not caring. The atmosphere to a promo, or match, can be crucial in determining how well it works. It can bring out the tension in any situation occurring in a match. It makes the moment. You think Hogan and The Rock staring at each other became memorable simply because they were looking in each others eyes and then looking at the crowd? No. It was memorable because the fans were duel chanting. You think Hogan and Andre staring each other down at the beginning of their match was memorable simply because they were looking at each other? Again, no, the audience played a big part too.

I can't for the life of me see any logical reason for you to be complaining about this. To me, this comes across as a case of you complaining because you just want something to complain about.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Emmanuelle said:


> HHH getting his wins back against Undertaker and Batista... :beckylol
> 
> He will probably also get his wins back against Bryan and Seth someday.


Don't forget he got his win back over Brock a few years back at WM.


----------



## AlternateDemise

Lariatoh! said:


> Don't forget he got his win back over Brock a few years back at WM.


I mean....Brock won their last match afterwords so I don't really think that counts.


----------

